# Weirdest Dream You've Ever Had?



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

I really want to know what the weirdest dream you have ever had was. I rarely remember my dreams, but we all know how crazy they are when you do remember them. So what were they?


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

I once dreamed that I was a wolf outside of an old trailer I used to live in and an old man holding a spray can of something that said "Wolf Killer" ran at me yelling and sprayed me with it. I tried to move and run, but I couldn't and I slowly collapsed and closed my eyes and died.

Another dream I was on a ship filled with Xenomorphs from Aliens and I fought them using a pencil.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Haha. The first dream - while quite morbid - is funny and oh so furry. The second dream just sounds awesome. They should make a film of it! XD


----------



## Aleu (Dec 21, 2013)

I remember one dream where I turned into some kind of wolf creature then I started running around a city made of graham crackers. I started chewing on a fire hydrant which then started gushing hot fudge.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Haha. The first dream - while quite morbid - is funny and oh so furry. The second dream just sounds awesome. They should make a film of it! XD


One of the weird parts of that first dream is that I had it before I even knew what a furry was. Guess my presence here was meant to be.


Aleu said:


> I remember one dream where I turned into some kind of wolf creature then I started running around a city made of graham crackers. I started chewing on a fire hydrant which then started gushing hot fudge.


That....sounds...You have really awesome dreams.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

What was the fire hydrant's texture, rubbery? Man, I wish I had crazy furry dreams.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 21, 2013)

Umm..  I remember a very, very odd dream I had when I was around 10.  The reason it was unforgettable is because of how...  Odd it was.

I don't remember the start, but I remember a point where I was playing super smash bros. melee.  The only difference was, I was fighting against about ten donkey kongs, I was on a floating pirate ship in Final Destination, and I was playing as numbah 4 from Codename:  Kids Next Door.  I paused the screen at one point, and my character looked infuriated, and his eyes were flashing red and white.  Then, when I left the game idle for a few seconds, there would be this lady that looked like carter's wife from Family Guy popping into the screen, except she was ape-like.  I moved my character while she was there and she fled.  Out of curiosity, I left it idle again to see what she would do.  After a few seconds, she went up to my character, and planted a big, wet one on numbah four's face.  He instantly turned into another Donkey Kong afterwards.  That was when I woke up.

What...  The...  Hell have I been doing to cause me to dream something like this?!


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2013)

One that I couldn't force myself out of, which was fun. :V


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> One of the weird parts of that first dream is that I had it before I even knew what a furry was. Guess my presence here was meant to be.
> 
> That....sounds...You have really awesome dreams.


That's interesting to say the least. That suggests that some people are genetically predetermined or psychologically moulded to fall into the furry fandom. Awesome!



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Umm..  I remember a very, very odd dream I had when I was around 10.  The reason it was unforgettable is because of how...  Odd it was.
> 
> I don't remember the start, but I remember a point where I was playing super smash bros. melee.  The only difference was, I was fighting against about ten donkey kongs, I was on a floating pirate ship in Final Destination, and I was playing as numbah 4 from Codename:  Kids Next Door.  I paused the screen at one point, and my character looked infuriated, and his eyes were flashing red and white.  Then, when I left the game idle for a few seconds, there would be this lady that looked like carter's wife from Family Guy popping into the screen, except she was ape-like.  I moved my character while she was there and she fled.  Out of curiosity, I left it idle again to see what she would do.  After a few seconds, she went up to my character, and planted a big, wet one on numbah four's face.  He instantly turned into another Donkey Kong afterwards.  That was when I woke up.
> 
> What...  The...  Hell have I been doing to cause me to dream something like this?!


Maybe you had a very long session of playing that. That seems very detailed - how I envy you! So this is where creepypastas come from. 

I'm now going to have to quote, you're all replying faster than I can respond!


----------



## Aleu (Dec 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That....sounds...You have really awesome dreams.


My dreams work in extremes. When they're awesome, they're really awesome.
When they're bad they give nightmares nightmares.



Hooky said:


> What was the fire hydrant's texture, rubbery? Man, I wish I had crazy furry dreams.


Why would the hydrant's texture be rubbery? 
It was more cracker-y...like those little panda things some stores sell with the chocolate filling.


----------



## Distorted (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh dear, lets see...

I dreamed I was in this old village running from people shooting at me. It was in black and white and it was raining. I got stuck in the mud and started sinking into it. I heard a gun caulking and someone say something in what sounded like German behind me. Then I got shot in the head and fell into the sinking mud. It didn't kill me right away and half of my face was buried in the mud still sinking. I saw a shadowy figure stand over me but I couldn't hear anything. Then I sunk in the mud and woke up from my dream. 

Then I had a dream that I got bit by a strange spider. I tried to get the venom out of my body and wound up cutting my arm. But my blood had turn black and full of spiders and was spreading up my arm and through my body. I was freaking out at that point and started frantically tearing into my arm with a knife trying to get the blood out. I felt it and it was excrutiatingly painful, but I kept mutilating my arm. The spiders were covering my room and I sitting in a pool of black blood. I assumed I lost too much blood because I blacked out. When I woke up, I had a spider bite on my arm and my arm hurt for a couple of days.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Maybe you had a very long session of playing that. That seems very detailed - how I envy you! So this is where creepypastas come from.
> 
> I'm now going to have to quote, you're all replying faster than I can respond!


You can use the multi-quote function to avoid double posting (the quote button with a + next to it). Merged these posts anyway.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Raptros said:


> One that I couldn't force myself out of, which was fun. :V


So it was a nightmare. If it wasn't at least you could mess about. This sounds like a lucid dream, which I should try some time. They sound euphoric.


----------



## Derron116 (Dec 21, 2013)

The weirdest dreams of mine were just disaster type dreams, the one I remember the most just has me in my house, looking outside, and seeing a meteor hit the ground, and bam it's gone, yeah I wish I had some sort of cool furry dream, but not yet


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Raptros said:


> You can use the multi-quote function to avoid double posting (the quote button with a + next to it). Merged these posts anyway.


Thanks, I didn't know that!


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooky said:


> So it was a nightmare. If it wasn't at least you could mess about. This sounds like a lucid dream, which I should try some time. They sound euphoric.


About half of my dreams become lucid. Usually they're quite fun but this one was ~really~ different. There are usually ways to get out of a dream if you don't like it (closing your eyes is the most basic one) but nothing worked for this semi-nightmare. I think that scared me more than the actual dream itself. XD


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> My dreams work in extremes. When they're awesome, they're really awesome.
> When they're bad they give nightmares nightmares.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. So either one or another. Maybe you could train your brain to give bad dreams on Friday-Sunday and good dreams on Monday-Thursday.

I, don't know why rubber! I guess that some rubbers are red and that spurred on the idea. Besides, weird texture for a weird dream, right?



Distorted said:


> Oh dear, lets see...
> 
> I dreamed I was in this old village running from people shooting at me. It was in black and white and it was raining. I got stuck in the mud and started sinking into it. I heard a gun caulking and someone say something in what sounded like German behind me. Then I got shot in the head and fell into the sinking mud. It didn't kill me right away and half of my face was buried in the mud still sinking. I saw a shadowy figure stand over me but I couldn't hear anything. Then I sunk in the mud and woke up from my dream.
> 
> Then I had a dream that I got bit by a strange spider. I tried to get the venom out of my body and wound up cutting my arm. But my blood had turn black and full of spiders and was spreading up my arm and through my body. I was freaking out at that point and started frantically tearing into my arm with a knife trying to get the blood out. I felt it and it was excrutiatingly painful, but I kept mutilating my arm. The spiders were covering my room and I sitting in a pool of black blood. I assumed I lost too much blood because I blacked out. When I woke up, I had a spider bite on my arm and my arm hurt for a couple of days.


Yeah, you may want to see a therapist from now on. JK. Seriously though, was it like the waking world as you think or was it like when you zone out and go into autopilot?

You don't have arachnophobia, do you? Or any past experiences that involve you cutting your arm on purpose? I think you may have been watching several films recently with similar themes. 



Derron116 said:


> The weirdest dreams of mine were just disaster type dreams, the one I remember the most just has me in my house, looking outside, and seeing a meteor hit the ground, and bam it's gone, yeah I wish I had some sort of cool furry dream, but not yet



Maybe someday you will dream as your fursona. Someday. Cool dream though. People in Russia have experienced it as well, while awake. That was crazy.

How's my multi-quoting? :?:


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 21, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Then I had a dream that I got bit by a strange spider. I tried to get the venom out of my body and wound up cutting my arm. But my blood had turn black and full of spiders and was spreading up my arm and through my body. I was freaking out at that point and started frantically tearing into my arm with a knife trying to get the blood out. I felt it and it was excrutiatingly painful, but I kept mutilating my arm. The spiders were covering my room and I sitting in a pool of black blood. I assumed I lost too much blood because I blacked out. *When I woke up, I had a spider bite on my arm* and my arm hurt for a couple of days.


O.O
Stuff of horror movies man...
That must've been one of the scariest experiences of your life.


Raptros said:


> About half of my dreams become lucid.


Is there any trick you use to have lucid dreams? Or is it something that just sort of happens for you?


----------



## Aleu (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Hmm. So either one or another. Maybe you could train your brain to give bad dreams on Friday-Sunday and good dreams on Monday-Thursday.
> 
> I, don't know why rubber! I guess that some rubbers are red and that spurred on the idea. Besides, weird texture for a weird dream, right?



I can't train my brain and I'd rather NOT get bad dreams.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 21, 2013)

I had a dream that I was in a car with 4 other people driving across a really long bridge. The car was a convertible. We were laughing and having a good time and there was the strangest sunset. The area on the end of the bridge was completely covered in dark clouds. And the driver (swear to GOD I think it was Dave Chappelle) asked if we were ready. I said "for what", and we were flung several hundred feet into the air...over the side of the bridge. 

I fell for about 80 seconds and had the most powerful hypnagogic jerk jolting me awake when I hit the water. Cool shit. @w@


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Raptros said:


> About half of my dreams become lucid. Usually they're quite fun but this one was ~really~ different. There are usually ways to get out of a dream if you don't like it (closing your eyes is the most basic one) but nothing worked for this semi-nightmare. I think that scared me more than the actual dream itself. XD



Even though I can't imagine being in that situation, the thought of it is enough. It sounds terrifying, but I suppose all you can do is try to stay calm and sane.


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 21, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Even though I can't imagine being in that situation, the thought of it is enough. It sounds terrifying, but I suppose all you can do is try to stay calm and sane.


Aye to that.

A quick search showed that I'm not the only one that has had this experience - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHuK64EMgxs


----------



## Hooky (Dec 21, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I can't train my brain and I'd rather NOT get bad dreams.



Sure you can! Dream of good things and reward your brain with sweets! When you have bad dreams, eat something disgusting and inhumane (like a mayonnaise only sandwich, sorry if you like mayonnaise by the way.) Bad dreams will happen, I guess, let's just try to limit them.



XoPachi said:


> I had a dream that I was in a car with 4 other people driving across a really long bridge. The car was a convertible. We were laughing and having a good time and there was the strangest sunset. The area on the end of the bridge was completely covered in dark clouds. And the driver (swear to GOD I think it was Dave Chappelle) asked if we were ready. I said "for what", and we were flung several hundred feet into the air...over the side of the bridge.
> 
> I fell for about 80 seconds and had the most powerful hypnagogic jerk jolting me awake when I hit the water. Cool shit. @w@



You went to sleep, expecting rest, and dreamed of the most action-film esque situation you could be in. At least it wasn't real, that would really hurt. Did it hurt?


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 21, 2013)

^ Lucid dreams have fascinated me since the first time I found out about them, but they're still something I am yet to experience. In fact, I haven't even had a dream that I have remembered in ages.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't be bothered to write down my dreams as I remember most of them pretty well, but the weirdest of mine had trucks being slingshotted hundreds of metres in the air from an icy lake while I go past them on a bus upside down.

My lucid dreams deal with pretty interesting schemes or are just awesome
I've seen the sun explode in such bright splash of vibrant colours it was magical. The end of the world, if that is how it will really be, can come soon. I just wanna see that again.
I've also rode a dragon. The feeling I got was like falling sideways when it took off from the ground with me on the neck. Was my first proper lucid, had to put the "You can do anything" to a test so I summoned a dragon :V

Oh, found a pasta of one of my dreams. I mostly wrote them down on paper. It's pretty weird so I guess it has its place here.

I got picked up from the side of a road by some peeps who were like: "Do you want something else?", to which I said nothing and just got in their car. There was the driver and some other dude who had been picked up just like me. The driver looked weird. Had an odd costume or something. Well we drove to an abandoned warehouse, or so I thought.
Given the driver's appearance and the oddly industrial setting I thought this was gonna be some bdsm stuff or something.  Well we went inside and it was industrial/cybergothic shit. There was this massive throne that swiweled to reveal a woman in a mostly cloth outfit with some rubber and cool-as-fuck accessories and lights and a helmet out of the best sci-fi game ever.
Then some sort of assistant came with four long tubes with fluorescent liquid in them that came from behind the throne. I'm thinking that since the assistant was a good looking girl this dream might not end up in a sausagefest. She hooked everyone on the tubes from our right shoulders. 
Me being semi-lucid I loosened it up so I wouldn't get a full dose of whatever it was. The maestro flicks a switch and people start drifting off. I'm starting to see scattered images and sounds from a flat land with tons of obelisks and some mist. Then the driver who's sitting on one says "This is our safe haven. We don't have many places to go, but in here we can be in peace". That guy's voice is very cool, a mix of steve Blum's and christopher Walken's.
The assistant, also in the dreamworld comes to me and notices my loose tube and puts it in properly. The driver continues, and I remember these words exactly "When the mind wakes up, the body cannot. It is the first requirement" At this point I am fully lucid and I look about the mysterious place. All of the people have semi bdsm outfits made of cloth instead of rubber, and not skintight. Compare it to (link follows). I think I got awoken at this point, but I could still hear the "When the mind wakes up, the body cannot." echo in my head very clearly.
Lord Coffee |LMC|: Links http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0zW0btFaWfw/Tkci1dQWEoI/AAAAAAAAAeo/lgO59q1nELo/s320/ergo+proxy+8.jpg
Lord Coffee |LMC|: http://lonelymachines.org/ergo_proxy/vince_ergo.png
Lord Coffee |LMC|: Without the hair bits
Lord Coffee |LMC|: Then when I was around my bed later I sort of just collapsed on my bed and tried to get back to the weird place. Sure enough I did. I kept trying to go and talk to them again but I couldn't, really. It was almost as if time was frozen there. Then I unplugged myself from that thing and I heard the driverguy's words again. As I took the tube from my shoulder I started to get out of the land of obelisks that had been placed like tombstones and back into the warehouse. 
The assistant walks to me and after looking at me for a while, says something like: "You like this place, but not now. We'll come to get you when you're ready" She pushes me so that I fall on my back and at the second I hit the floor I snap my irl eyes open and stare at the ceiling.

That place really felt like home. All the folk there were misfits I suppose, and that other world was an escape and they were all very chillax there. 
Damn, reading and remembering this dream again makes me wanna go back so much.


----------



## Pine (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a weird one I had recently worth sharing with you guys:

I was at the coffee shop that my sister works at and a random guy sat at my table. He started telling me that he knew about my involvement with the furry fandom and that he had a job for me where I could get paid $1000 a day plus expenses. We end up walking outside to his car and when he opens his trunk he has a costume of Deathstroke inside. He then described the job as me dressing up as Deathstroke and going to conventions to be a "contract sabotage-r", and my job would be to find a certain fursuiter and destroy their fursuit with a squirt gun full of bleach.

I woke up afterwards and wrote this down immediately in my dream journal I keep in my nightstand. I always find it handy to keep one for reasons like this.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm I can't decide so I'll say the top two.

Firstly, there was this dream where I was walking through a forest. I then came to a building which looked like Thomas the Tank Engine, so I went inside. Inside this building there were green lights dotted around the walls with people floating about, so I jumped up to float around with them. I was floating for a while then the lights shut off, I started to fall then I woke up.

Secondly, there was this dream where I was at the beach, in my old school uniform for some reason, I then started to run towards the sea and, when reaching it, I jumped and started to fly, I then noticed the animal characters from the movie Madagascar were also flying with me...

So yeah... weird dreams.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Dec 21, 2013)

When I was a child, I once dreamt of my biological mother wearing goth make-up chasing me off a cliff whilst driving a huge-ass tractor. 

...yeah


----------



## grygon (Dec 21, 2013)

I used to recurring nightmares about giant spiders enslaving my family.


----------



## Machine (Dec 21, 2013)

I had a dream that I was in a limo, which crashed and caused me to fly out of a side window. When I woke up, I felt myself fall into my bed.

I didn't get any sleep for the rest of the night lol.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 21, 2013)

My craziest dreams are usually when I am lucid dreaming and I break most of the dream checks, for example I can read in my dreams, or use light switches to control how bright it is in my dreams. They may not seem that crazy but not being able to check if you are dreaming is a pretty scary experience.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 21, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've also rode a dragon.



Well gee, I wonder who was lucky. :V


As for me, I had a dream once where I was just going to work on night, althought sorta just floated there instead of walked. In the parking lot of where I worked there was a pokemon that was wounded, so I took it with me to get taken care of. However a group of snake people beat me up and turned me into one of them. I then complained about not being able to play ddr anymore, but the pokemon was all like "Yeah it sucks" before I woke up.

My dreams are usually weirder, but I have a hard time remembering them.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 21, 2013)

I've had so many weird dreams I don't know where to begin in one I turned in to a dragon and in another I had to guard a bunch of anthro wolves and I was my fursona.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 21, 2013)

The one that leaps out at me (out of many I could share) is from when I was about 6 or 7. I will start by saying that when I was a kid, I had a doll which was 'Woody' from Toy Story.

So the dream was that I owned a Woody doll, from Toy story, but there were a few strange differences. The two most prominent being, a strange block of fabric connecting his two lower legs horizontally... like a stirrup, if you will. Second, he could talk to me like a person.

Anyhow, in the dream, the Woody doll would strangle me if I couldn't get to my bedroom's light switch quick enough. I _just_ couldn't find the light switch in time. This happened on a few occasions, until my parents came into my room and found the Woody doll strangling me, and he was sent to court, where he was punished. I remember that, like a scene from a movie, where I could see myself, standing outside the courtroom, my face wincing in front of me, while I could see Woody in the background, being tortured for his crimes from the open door, and hear his screams of agony.

I remember that being quite scary, and it's stuck with me for some reason.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 21, 2013)

When I was little, probably 7-9 I got bit by a red ant for the first time, right on my upper leg. It hurt really bad, I cried. 

That night I dreamed that my mom and I were in the 7-11 that she worked at, and suddenly red ants start to swarm through the doors. My mom and I run out to our bronco, and as I turn to put my seat belt on, my mom turns into a giant red queen ant and eats me. Q.Q


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 21, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> When I was little, probably 7-9 I got bit by a red ant for the first time, right on my upper leg. It hurt really bad, I cried.
> 
> That night I dreamed that my mom and I were in the 7-11 that she worked at, and suddenly red ants start to swarm through the doors. My mom and I run out to our bronco, and as I turn to put my seat belt on, my mom turns into a giant red queen ant and eats me. Q.Q


I have had a dream similar to yours before, only it was more horrifying because I'm both allergic, and I bear hatred towards them because I'm allergic.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a real weird dream factory xD. I usually don't dream about the short term events. I guess they undergo some sort of processing and reappear as the weirdest fucked up shit a couple of weeks/months/years later. I frequently dream of different people from different years of my life at the same place doing who knows what. 

In my last night's dream I was walking with a former high school friend, next to the highway, in a town that's like 1Â½ hr away for me DRIVING. I instantly arrived (happens a lot in my dreams for some reason) and I walked around. Then one of my childhood friends came out of nowhere in a red car that looked like a Mazda RX-7. In the car there was another of my former friends from high school and two classmates from the technical program I'm attending at the moment. They told us to get in the car, but it turned out the car was 1 place short (and come to think of it, that was mathematically correct, at that moment we were 6!). The one I walked with got in the car but I couldn't. Then another told me I had to walk back home, and added he was sorry xD So I started walking and woke up shortly after.

I rarely dream of frightening or pleasing things. It's just a bunch of WTF xD


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 22, 2013)

Before I start, I need to say that I used to have sugar gliders. They had a 6 foot tall hexagonal aviary and a ball pit thing with the plastic play balls like they used to have in McDonald's play places in the bottom of their cage. 

In my dream, there was a jellyfish that lived in my sugar gliders' ball pit. At night, it would squeeze through the cage bars and float into the living room and sit on the couch to watch Spongebob. 
I would try to follow it and watch Spongebob with it. Every time I sat on the couch next to it, it would float back into my sugar gliders' ball pit. After about a week (time traveled in my dream, haha) I got sick of it not wanting to watch TV with me, I stomped on it and killed it, then proceeded to watch Spongebob by myself.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 22, 2013)

Going to have to check my old dream diary. Sadly most of it is about me being in school and most of the time, the school is transformed into a supermarket.

It's either

Pikachu biting off Kamen Rider's head in order to save the pichu duo from the series from a flood of Kamen Rider
2 frogs 1 me

Or the most hated one that takes the cake is where I'm a friend with...... Justin Bieber...... URGH.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 22, 2013)

oh yes i woke up like 10min ago!
 i dreamed about being a spy soldier and running around the ruins of ww2 germany trying to get somewhere and stealth killing people, i had a comrade that i felt a great bond with, i have never felt such a bond in a dream before. also we were picking up other spy soldier to jon our group and continue sneaking with us, then we killed a bunch of germans and started to dress in their clothes to sneak past some snipers and im awake


----------



## Hewge (Dec 22, 2013)

I had a dream once where I was one of the chubby hamsters from the old Hamtaro show, only we were all secret-agent ninjas. I also had some kind of top-priority microchip in my belly for some reason, which the enemy hamsters wanted to kill me and steal.
It was incredibly livid, and I got to spend the night being next to Hamtaro doing karate and being in a secret service. Good times.

I woke up, and was pretty dang hungers. So I made myself a grand sandwich.

I never got to take out the head hamster in charge of the enemy HQ, though. :[


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 22, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I never got to take out the head hamster in charge of the enemy HQ, though. :[


You will have to stay tuned for the next episode.  I despise cliffhangers as much as you do.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I can't be bothered to write down my dreams as I remember most of them pretty well, but the weirdest of mine had trucks being slingshotted hundreds of metres in the air from an icy lake while I go past them on a bus upside down.
> 
> My lucid dreams deal with pretty interesting schemes or are just awesome
> I've seen the sun explode in such bright splash of vibrant colours it was magical. The end of the world, if that is how it will really be, can come soon. I just wanna see that again.
> ...



What is a lucid dream like? Are you actually present at the time of the dream or do you just wake up with a memory of doing things in your dream, with free will and full consciousness? 



Pine said:


> Here's a weird one I had recently worth sharing with you guys:
> 
> I was at the coffee shop that my sister works at and a random guy sat at my table. He started telling me that he knew about my involvement with the furry fandom and that he had a job for me where I could get paid $1000 a day plus expenses. We end up walking outside to his car and when he opens his trunk he has a costume of Deathstroke inside. He then described the job as me dressing up as Deathstroke and going to conventions to be a "contract sabotage-r", and my job would be to find a certain fursuiter and destroy their fursuit with a squirt gun full of bleach.
> 
> I woke up afterwards and wrote this down immediately in my dream journal I keep in my nightstand. I always find it handy to keep one for reasons like this.



Sounds like something you should post in a "Fursuiters Beware" Thread. Seriously, it would not be cool to get an expensive outfit ruined by somebody on purpose. At least it pays well for the saboteur. 



BearLyons said:


> Hmm I can't decide so I'll say the top two.
> 
> Firstly, there was this dream where I was walking through a forest. I then came to a building which looked like Thomas the Tank Engine, so I went inside. Inside this building there were green lights dotted around the walls with people floating about, so I jumped up to float around with them. I was floating for a while then the lights shut off, I started to fall then I woke up.
> 
> ...



Thomas the Tank Engine? With his giant face and everything? Wow, that's really eerie. While your first dream was very random, your second dream has to be the epitome of Flying Furry Dream Phenomena (FFDP). A rare condition where one dreams of the most awesome crap and can leave without thinking; wtf just happened.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> oh yes i woke up like 10min ago!
> i dreamed about being a spy soldier and running around the ruins of ww2 germany trying to get somewhere and stealth killing people, i had a comrade that i felt a great bond with, i have never felt such a bond in a dream before. also we were picking up other spy soldier to jon our group and continue sneaking with us, then we killed a bunch of germans and started to dress in their clothes to sneak past some snipers and im awake



That sounds a bit like a film. Did you, by chance, watch a WWII documentary before going to sleep? You people have very exciting dreams, for me, there is nothing.



Hewge said:


> I had a dream once where I was one of the chubby hamsters from the old Hamtaro show, only we were all secret-agent ninjas. I also had some kind of top-priority microchip in my belly for some reason, which the enemy hamsters wanted to kill me and steal.
> It was incredibly livid, and I got to spend the night being next to Hamtaro doing karate and being in a secret service. Good times.
> 
> I woke up, and was pretty dang hungers. So I made myself a grand sandwich.
> ...



So the belly microchip may have been thought up to explain the pressure, from hunger, on your stomach. I don't know why they would want the microchip though. It sounds horrible to ingest.



A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> You will have to stay tuned for the next episode.  I despise cliffhangers as much as you do.



XD I knew someone on the internet had to turn a personal experience into a TV show!


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> The one that leaps out at me (out of many I could share) is from when I was about 6 or 7. I will start by saying that when I was a kid, I had a doll which was 'Woody' from Toy Story.
> 
> So the dream was that I owned a Woody doll, from Toy story, but there were a few strange differences. The two most prominent being, a strange block of fabric connecting his two lower legs horizontally... like a stirrup, if you will. Second, he could talk to me like a person.
> 
> ...



The dream was scary? I'm sorry, but when I read about you taking Woody to court, I just had to laugh. It seems completely ridiculous but is still quite normal for this thread. 



ShadowFireWolf said:


> I've had so many weird dreams I don't know where to begin in one I turned in to a dragon and in another I had to guard a bunch of anthro wolves and I was my fursona.



That is pretty much the most desirable dream I could want, at times. Grrr... Brain, why not me!?



LadyToorima said:


> When I was little, probably 7-9 I got bit by a red ant for the first time, right on my upper leg. It hurt really bad, I cried.
> 
> That night I dreamed that my mom and I were in the 7-11 that she worked at, and suddenly red ants start to swarm through the doors. My mom and I run out to our bronco, and as I turn to put my seat belt on, my mom turns into a giant red queen ant and eats me. Q.Q



Did you tell your mum about this? She may have something to say to you afterwards.


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

I was running away from Communists because they wanted my cat. That's it. That was the dream.


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

A few weeks ago I had a dream where me and a family that wasn't mine along with like thousands of others were on a big spaceship heading to a new planet when they picked up some thing (never do that!) which wound up containing every horror monster from every horror movie from the 70's/80's. There were no escape pods or weapons, so it was a gorefest followed by hiding until the end which was death. It was both awesome and horrifying at the same time. Fucking facehuggers :[

I had a really fucked up one last night that made no sense. i was going to a concert with someone I know from High School. The lineup was Eminem and Nonpoint, which is an odd mashup indeed. So we get there and I think we're in some huge California stadium but it's mostly empty and there's this odd place in the middle. Eminem comes out but doens't sing and just kinda talks, and then invites us all to the odd place in the middle. We go there and it spins and goes underground for awhile, and I'm all paranoid as are some around us but most are high or drunk and don't care. One jumps off and dies.

So we get to a new stadium thing, and I've been talking to this girl who loathes the shit out of me, and Eminem shows up again to sing. Before he begins I go "this is the part where Denaryies (sp (Game of Thrones character)) shows up and he goes with her. She says some snappy remark to me that I don't quite remember but it came down to "you're not prophetic and are also an asshole." Joke was on her because Denaryies showed up and Eminem left us in this underground concert hall with no way out.

So I go to her "I've had this dream before. If we don't leave this place floods and we all die. So let's just follow them out" so we do and it's raining and we are walking on top of buildings for some shit and I'm mostly upset that I didn't get to see Nonpoint. Somewhere in the middle of the chase I slip and wake up.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Going to have to check my old dream diary. Sadly most of it is about me being in school and most of the time, the school is transformed into a supermarket.
> 
> It's either
> 
> ...



First one: Sounds perfectly reasonable. Second one: I you ever get the chance (i.e. become lucid) during these dreams, tell me what it is like executing Bieber with your almighty sleep-powers.



Konotashi said:


> Before I start, I need to say that I used to have sugar gliders. They had a 6 foot tall hexagonal aviary and a ball pit thing with the plastic play balls like they used to have in McDonald's play places in the bottom of their cage.
> 
> In my dream, there was a jellyfish that lived in my sugar gliders' ball pit. At night, it would squeeze through the cage bars and float into the living room and sit on the couch to watch Spongebob.
> I would try to follow it and watch Spongebob with it. Every time I sat on the couch next to it, it would float back into my sugar gliders' ball pit. After about a week (time traveled in my dream, haha) I got sick of it not wanting to watch TV with me, I stomped on it and killed it, then proceeded to watch Spongebob by myself.



You killed the Jellyfish... Bravo! I hate the buggers, they're so.. freaky.



JerryFoxcoon said:


> I'm a real weird dream factory xD. I usually don't dream about the short term events. I guess they undergo some sort of processing and reappear as the weirdest fucked up shit a couple of weeks/months/years later. I frequently dream of different people from different years of my life at the same place doing who knows what.
> 
> In my last night's dream I was walking with a former high school friend, next to the highway, in a town that's like 1Â½ hr away for me DRIVING. I instantly arrived (happens a lot in my dreams for some reason) and I walked around. Then one of my childhood friends came out of nowhere in a red car that looked like a Mazda RX-7. In the car there was another of my former friends from high school and two classmates from the technical program I'm attending at the moment. They told us to get in the car, but it turned out the car was 1 place short (and come to think of it, that was mathematically correct, at that moment we were 6!). The one I walked with got in the car but I couldn't. Then another told me I had to walk back home, and added he was sorry xD So I started walking and woke up shortly after.
> 
> I rarely dream of frightening or pleasing things. It's just a bunch of WTF xD



At least it was a dream, you would find it hard to remain calm at your mathematically illogical "friends" irl.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooky said:


> You went to sleep, expecting rest, and dreamed of the most action-film esque situation you could be in. At least it wasn't real, that would really hurt. Did it hurt?



Hell no! That was a bitchin dream! The fall just felt weird. Could feel my balls crawling back up inside me in my sleep.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

Willow said:


> I was running away from Communists because they wanted my cat. That's it. That was the dream.



Is your cat a staunch capitalist? If so, they may have wanted to send it to Siberia.



Conker said:


> A few weeks ago I had a dream where me and a family that wasn't mine along with like thousands of others were on a big spaceship heading to a new planet when they picked up some thing (never do that!) which wound up containing every horror monster from every horror movie from the 70's/80's. There were no escape pods or weapons, so it was a gorefest followed by hiding until the end which was death. It was both awesome and horrifying at the same time. Fucking facehuggers :[
> 
> I had a really fucked up one last night that made no sense. i was going to a concert with someone I know from High School. The lineup was Eminem and Nonpoint, which is an odd mashup indeed. So we get there and I think we're in some huge California stadium but it's mostly empty and there's this odd place in the middle. Eminem comes out but doens't sing and just kinda talks, and then invites us all to the odd place in the middle. We go there and it spins and goes underground for awhile, and I'm all paranoid as are some around us but most are high or drunk and don't care. One jumps off and dies.
> 
> ...



Not sure what I would've done on that spaceship. Oh, 70-80's you are so cheesy (I think, what with never having lived in them.) So you were a prophet, sure enough, but you didn't foresee the slip you would make. You must have subconsciously wanted to wake up.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Hell no! That was a bitchin dream! The fall just felt weird. Could feel my balls crawling back up inside me in my sleep.



Was it that you could feel the pressure of the fall but not the pain? Don't get me wrong. I would love to have a dream like that, but you have to rest sometime. And if you go to rest only to then experience falling off a bridge, that is restless sleep.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooky said:


> First one: Sounds perfectly reasonable. Second one: I you ever get the chance (i.e. become lucid) during these dreams, tell me what it is like executing Bieber with your almighty sleep-powers.



Sad thing is I didn't get to kill him because I wasn't lucid. Instead, it was me and Bieber dating a sister sibling. I got the shy meh one that turned beautiful and bieber got the beautiful one that turned into a fat PMS monster and crashed his concert. That was the only good part of the dream.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 22, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Sad thing is I didn't get to kill him because I wasn't lucid. Instead, it was me and Bieber dating a sister sibling. I got the shy meh one that turned beautiful and bieber got the beautiful one that turned into a fat PMS monster and crashed his concert. That was the only good part of the dream.



I concur! Only, you would think that by now, he would know how to ruin his own concerts effectively enough!


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Is your cat a staunch capitalist? If so, they may have wanted to send it to Siberia.


I really don't even remember why they wanted the cat. I think it was because they thought he was sacred or something.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 22, 2013)

I had a weird dream a few weeks ago. I can't remember much of it, but there was definitely something to do with Neil Armstrong's autograph on a CD case that I kept in the fridge.

I don't know why either.


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

Hooky said:


> You must have subconsciously wanted to wake up.


Usually when I realize I'm dreaming waking up follows pretty fast. I'm incapable of lucid dreaming for that reason.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 22, 2013)

I once dreamt I suffocated Henry VIII with a baguette. Symbolism maybe? I don't know.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 22, 2013)

Just today I dreamt, my high school physics teacher, took me and the class to a really really large fruit shop, and I spent hours making the best fruit salad ever, and there was a library and another store inside the fruit shop


----------



## chocomage (Dec 22, 2013)

Conker said:


> Usually when I realize I'm dreaming waking up follows pretty fast. I'm incapable of lucid dreaming for that reason.



I find that if I acknowledge I'm dreaming I will wake up. I have to do something I know wouldn't happen then stop myself from thinking its a dream. But when I do lucid dream I break a lot of the dream rules. Also it helps if you do wake yourself up try laying and imagining you are still in a dream. I've managed to lucid dream quite a few times like that.


----------



## Shaia (Dec 22, 2013)

I think the weirdest dream i ever had was this one when i was able to kill a lot of people with my chainsaw. It was really funny experience. Every person screamed my name. Ah. It was beatiful >u<


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 22, 2013)

Weirdest: Had time!adventures with the cast of _Buffy: The Vampire Slayer_ (who all happened to be polar bears at the time) riding around on a time-traveling air mattress that we found in my grandma's house. 

Weirded me out the most: Dreamed I was dead, wandering as a ghost, and was frantic at how I couldn't make any noise, no matter how loud I tried to scream. Woke up in a cold sweat, feeling rather glad to be alive.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

There is still no psychological explanation for the times you trip and fall in a dream... and then you wake up instantly in the real world.

The most colorful dream I had was when I went into a theater. The building was made of a shiny multi-colored glass-like material that shifted colors based on the angle you looked at it and the hymns I heard from a choir singing there was fantastic. The custodian told me that the building is a sanctuary open only to those who are the servants of God. It was not my time yet and that I had to correct the way I was living to go back there- looking back, I wonder if I might have actually seen a glimpse of heaven.


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 22, 2013)

I will say 95% of the dreams I remember from this year have some kind of zombie apocalypse theme. xD


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 23, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> I will say 95% of the dreams I remember from this year have some kind of zombie apocalypse theme. xD



Man, I've only had one of those and it terrified me. :< It terrified me so much that my brain nope'd halfway through it and turned it into something else.

It was a zombie apocalypse, except with the Ood from Doctor Who, and halfway through trying to dodge scary zombie-Ood that wanted to eat me... I became a coyote, on a mission to find tortilla chips, and my most pressing concern came to be the fact that I couldn't carry more than one bag of chips back because I didn't have thumbs.

Maybe 10% of the dreams I have are so strange to describe that they sound like I'm making them up, to me. The rest just involve me showing up naked for work on a test day or something. C'mon, subconscious, spread out the creativity a little bit!


----------



## Pine (Dec 23, 2013)

Just had a weird one today.

I was at the bar playing pool with my friends. The table was full of solid-colored balls, and the striped ones were shaped like eggs. There were also a lot of balls with the Monster Energy logo on them.
That's all I could remember.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 23, 2013)

The phone rang, interrupting one of my absolute favorite dreams- I was at Toronto City Hall, playing a bass guitar and singing. *Then I realized I had, in fact, become Geddy Lee.* Stupid phone, I'll probably never have that dream again.


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 23, 2013)

So has anyone Dream of meeting their Fursona or being their Fursona?
or even worst like a scene from Inception (going Lucid Mode)


----------



## Hewge (Dec 23, 2013)

speedactyl said:


> So has anyone Dream of meeting their Fursona or being their Fursona?
> or even worst like a scene from Inception (going Lucid Mode)



No. :[

I've only ever had, like, 2 dreams involving anthropomorphs. My Hamtaro one from when I was 11, and then another when I was 18. Information about the second one is classified.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fuck google chrome on iPad automatically refreshing tabs when I return to them

i had like 8 sentences I'm not typing those agian.

like at least twice I had a dream I was being attacked by flying black widows at the Zack and Cody and the black guy is screaming in fear


----------



## Kiwisalad (Dec 23, 2013)

Weirdest dreams would have to be the ones that have reoccurred throughout my life. There's three that I've had at least three times over the span of 15 years.(I first had it when I was about 10) gonna be a bit long. I apologize.

The first one is of me going to school at my first grade school. I'm always in the 4th grade. It starts with my whole class lining up to get on the bus to go on a field trip. For whatever reason the bus is a red and black double decker bus. We're all being chaperoned by the nice old lady nun who used to do tutoring. We ride a bit and soon pull up to this huge mansion. We exit the bus and the nun pulls me aside and tells me I'm supposed to hold onto the key to the bus as my special job throughout the trip. I gladly accept and either shove it in my pocket or hang it from my neck by the necklace it's attached to. We make our way up to the front walk and there's inclined paths that lead up to the main door. One is extremely narrow. A path you're supposed to ride a bike up and is only big enough for the wheel to fit on. This is the path most of the class chooses. And the other is a much wider path that you walk up. I always choose those path and walk with the nun up to the door. Once the door is opened it inexplicably leads to a basement. It has concrete floors and walls and is only lit by a few cellar windows. The huge open room is only separated into sections by walls of white lattice. The only person in the cellar is a black woman in colonial clothing sitting at a sewing machine working on something. she watches us as we pass but nothing is said, and we're hurried up the stairs. Once up the stairs we find ourselves in a lavish foyer with grand staircase. We go up the stairs and into a room and in the room is abe lincoln fencing with an assassin. He notices us and tells us to get out of the house and is run through the back by the assassin. We run back out and to find another abe fighting yet another assassin. He beats the assassin and we briefly all exclaim he died. He explains that that was just his a fake and we all run down the stairs and out the front door. which now leads us back outside. We run down the wide pathway and to the bus and for a moment everyone panics because the bus door is locked. I give the nun the key, she opens the bus, we all pile in and abe lincoln drives us to safety.

TLDR: feild trip, juxtapositioned rooms, abe lincoln, ninjas, fake abe, escape.

The second  is me walking around my hometown at night. I always come to the same juncture ( a road with a school and a gas station on it) turn down the road, and immediately find myself lost. for some reason i carry on anyway, thinking i'll get my bearings. I always come across a plain looking square building that inside is furnished lavishly and filled with fancy rich people. They're all fairly polite and kind but I move through the place quickly. at this point I'm looking for something but I never know what. I then come across a building of the complete opposite, a very poor place filled with very destitute people and families. Though they're also pretty kind and nice and let me pass through. Inevitably i end up getting lost in this building and finding an abandoned section. I need to get through here for some urgent reason. The area is pitch dark and incredibly hard to make my way through. I eventually always come to a long stairway leading down into even deeper darkness. I always call out to see if someone is there and every time a door at the bottom of the stairs opens. All i can see if the light that spills onto the floor and the silhouette of surgeon like people. Immediately I know they're bad and they want to hurt me. They tell me to wait but I run away and they chase me through the dark house. I catch a glimpse of color and i follow it. I glimpse another kid and they lead me to a weird locker room of sorts. I see them hide in a locker and I do likewise. my pursuers lose me and we both come out after it's safe. The kid explains there's more like him hiding from those people and takes me to a hidden section where they live/hide and agree to help me leave the building. I usually wake up at this point.

TLDR: got lost, go through a rich house, a poor house, a dark house, get chased by evil surgeons, then rescued.

The last one is pretty simple. It's a little house in the side of a hill. It's painted all pink inside and is just a long hallways with identical doors down each side to the back door. Each room has different things in them. One is filled with stuffed animals. Another with people I know playing games, all nice things. There's only one door I don't open. So I don't know whats inside. The back door leads to a garden and in the center of the garden is an immense tree with paper pinned to it. Each paper is a wish I've made in life and I usually attach a new paper to the tree when I see it. I never see what the wish I attach is though.

Interestingly enough my best friend had the same dream at one time except she opened the door I didn't open. inside was a gnarled old woman holding a baby. The baby was withered and blue and quite clearly passed on. The old woman then would shriek and point at my friend and blame her for the baby's demise, demanding she do something about what had happened. She would then hold the baby and try to wake it up crying the whole while but never succeeding. Weirdly I don't recall ever telling her about my dream, before she had hers. Though it's likely I did and simply didn't remember.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was a kid I had a dream that I was at the doctor's office with my dad. There was another kid sitting at the opposite side of the room. All of a sudden it got very windy inside the room, the kid was leaning against the wind and almost got blown away.
As he was struggling against the wind he started to age rapidly. Then he turned into a _tree_, the wind stopped and I woke up.
To this day it still blows me mind how fucked up that was.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> When I was a kid I had a dream that I was at the doctor's office with my dad. There was another kid sitting at the opposite side of the room. All of a sudden it got very windy inside the room, the kid was leaning against the wind and almost got blown away.
> As he was struggling against the wind he started to age rapidly. Then he turned into a _tree_, the wind stopped and I woke up.
> To this day it still blows me mind how fucked up that was.


This is pretty cool, actually.


I had a dreadful dream last night.

I can't exactly remember how it happened, I think I stepped on a nail, and it practically tore off a nice chunk of my big toe. 
It felt so real walking with that torn toe it was terrible. In the end after a long dream I bumped into some Finnish soldiers who patched it up with a piece of my cranium.
I even drew an illustration of it.
http://puu.sh/5VY2H.jpg


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 23, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> When I was a kid I had a dream that I was at the doctor's office with my dad. There was another kid sitting at the opposite side of the room. All of a sudden it got very windy inside the room, the kid was leaning against the wind and almost got blown away.
> As he was struggling against the wind he started to age rapidly. Then he turned into a _tree_, the wind stopped and I woke up.
> To this day it still blows me mind how fucked up that was.



Tree Powers Activate!


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 23, 2013)

I will tell you a portion of my dream, last night. The rest is blurry and some is quite personal.



Post apocalypse, living on the refuge was a man fishing. I was wandering through, and showed him to fish in a certain spot. A big fish breaks our line, and we go down a few feet to the opposite bank. I notice a water snake riding the water towards where we fished, and as I look I notice many vipers, coloring of a coral snake and hood of a cobra, closing in on us. We were on their nest. So we ran, he ran up into the hills while I ran along to water, dodging so many rattlesnakes and crocodiles. I eventually come to one crocodile who is injured, she speaks to me telling me of it. Other crocodiles begin to attack me, but she tells them to not to because she is still the boss. I heal her leg and she tells me she will see me later.

I travel along the land, the few manmade parts retaken by nature. I come into a dense forest of which I thought was marijuana, but the plants were not right. I sense someone stalking me, so I intimidate them and let them know I see them. It was a 6 year old boy in an old rock shirt and jeans, hiding. Others come. A white man walks up to the tree next to us calling for the little one. I go up to him and ask what for, I sense he is not of a good purpose. Others join him, two men and one woman, all white, dressed in buisness suits except for the original. I let them search me for weapons and I take off my trenchcoat, as it will slow me down should combat occur, and they explain what they are doing. Mormon reclamation group. I have nothing against mormons, but this was the post apocalypse and I sensed evil. I borrow a pen acting as if it is such a miracle, one a native man like me had not seen in a long time. While the three men are talking behind me and the woman is shifting something in her arms, I act as if to put a pen in the hand she holds the pistol in. As she instinctively reaches for it, I take the gun from her, pushing her back, the original guy turns around and sees me and I whip him at the base of his neck. I shoot the other two men, first in the heart and as they begin to react I shoot them in the brain. I dodge two bullets through reaction, and that is the end of my dream.

I see it as a failure. Two men needlessly killed.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 23, 2013)

Think i had my 3rd lucid dream ever the other night. Lasted for about 5 seconds, i was typing on my keyboard then suddenly my right index finger went stiff. The end.

My dreams largely suck.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 23, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Think i had my 3rd lucid dream ever the other night. Lasted for about 5 seconds, i was typing on my keyboard then suddenly my right index finger went stiff. The end.
> 
> My dreams largely suck.



That's all that was needed to bring you to full consciousness? Maybe you'll go lucid with the same dream, if windows activates sticky keys.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 23, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> I will tell you a portion of my dream, last night. The rest is blurry and some is quite personal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That escalated quickly! First you were healing a crocodile while fishing, then you're off to shoot marijuana-smoking mormons.


----------



## Jags (Dec 23, 2013)

I had a dream I was one of the last few survivors of an unknown disaster. The details are hazy, but I remember hiding behind a chair for some reason and waking up terrified.


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 23, 2013)

One dream I had where I was some sort of mech with free will, I looked up and saw a plane through these trees, I forget if there were crosshairs or a HUD or whatever but somehow it seemed so real to me I didn't want to shoot the plane down, if I knew it was just a dream I would of went for it. Another dream was where everyone was fearing the apocalypse due to this thing hovering in the air with people calling it the ''sun bomb'', in that same dream I had to sneak under this wooden platform where these japanese people were armed with shotguns and dressed up in blue jeans and vests. Another crazy dream is where stephen hawking had a son that I met and we both were picking up and collecting these pink crystal meteorites. Then there's the dream I was little birdy from metroid and someone put me in a car and then I took a shit in said car. If only I could lucid dream of sergals now and actually remember them, damnit.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to have a recurring dream as a child of running away from an erupting volcano, but all my family turned into spiders, so I had to run away from them and lava.  It was so fucking weird and I dreamed about it probably a hundred times over the course of 2-3 years.


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 23, 2013)

That reminds me of one the umpteen dozen dreams I had where cars drive themselves and I was in my moms old pontiac and it dove right into a pit of lava. Then theres that one dream where I was at a target store at night with my mom, in the car where she was really...disappointed...with me because in real life I have this skin picking habit, and in that dream a doctor said that they would have to amputate my left leg above the knee, which this dream seemed real and yet I felt excited.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> and in that dream a doctor said that they would have to amputate my left leg above the knee, which this dream seemed real and yet I felt excited.



You were excited because you were about to have your leg removed? WHAT THE FUCK DUDE


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 24, 2013)

I have an infatuation with artificial limbs, there the only thing EVER to turn me on, and ever since 2009 I've began liking the idea of amputation more and more, don't worry I'm not gonna do anything. And yes I'm well aware of the consequences.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 24, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This is pretty cool, actually.
> 
> 
> I had a dreadful dream last night.
> ...



It actually was now that I think about it. But imagine a 6 year old (I don't quite remember how old I was back then) in that situation, I didn't know how to respond to that dream XD Was it a nightmare? Was it a good dream? I went back to sleep while trying to figure out whether I should be scared or not^^

Dreams in which you get hurt always suck. A couple of years ago I had a dream that I got stabbed in the back. I felt the knife inside me and how my clothes started to feel wet and warm because of my blood. (No, I did not piss myself in my sleep XD)


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> I have an infatuation with artificial limbs, there the only thing EVER to turn me on, and ever since 2009 I've began liking the idea of amputation more and more, don't worry I'm not gonna do anything. And yes I'm well aware of the consequences.



Dude, that is some serious clinical condition http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotemnophilia

You should visit a doctor, for real


----------



## Tyranny (Dec 24, 2013)

I already know I have something LIKE that, I've looked at that page multiple times. Apotemnophilia is when one is aroused by the idea of themselves as an amputee, I'm not aroused by THAT imparticularly, just artificial limbs in general, however the amputation part is non-sexual to me, I just like the idea of that happening to me.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 24, 2013)

When I was younger I used to have a recurring dream that I was lying (fully clothed) in the bathtub (no water), looking up, and a human skeleton was dancing over me, kinda like if it was a puppet controlled by strings. I'd eventually scream, and the dream would end.

I keep having dreams these days, where I'm singing songs amazingly well, beautifully, which I can only destroy in real life. Last night it was _You Can't Save Me_ - Richie Kotzen. Man, it sounded amazing, and I felt good to hit the high notes. But It was kind of disappointing to wake up and remember that I can't sing that one.

These kinds of dreams can be a problem for me since I have a tendency to talk in my sleep, so I've been known to sing in my sleep before (and not well). I think the last time I spoke in my sleep I was claiming that I wanted to be involved in a fat orgy.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 25, 2013)

Ok so i kinda had an awesome/wierd dream last night. Before going to bed i watched Jackass 3 which i think influenced part of it. I met a girl through a website and when i met her at her place she ate nothing but shit which she cooked and kept everywhere. Promptly leaving and vomiting i think the landscape was a tall steampunky kinda city. Cant remember what happened next but i ended up a werewolf with a pink female werewolf fighting carnage and venom on a steam boat going down rapids.
Shit was wierd.


----------



## Kosdu (Dec 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so i kinda had an awesome/wierd dream last night. Before going to bed i watched Jackass 3 which i think influenced part of it. I met a girl through a website and when i met her at her place she ate nothing but shit which she cooked and kept everywhere. Promptly leaving and vomiting i think the landscape was a tall steampunky kinda city. Cant remember what happened next but i ended up a werewolf with a pink female werewolf fighting carnage and venom on a steam boat going down rapids.
> Shit was wierd.



I think I feel illllll

-.-


----------



## Lagalamel (Dec 25, 2013)

Me and four friends, we head to this concert. I don't recall who's concert it was, but it went well nonetheless.  On the way out we find a golf cart and immediately ride it home. Halfway there, we pass through a park, but just as we pass a set of hedges, a dog-sized bear steps out. No eyes, nose or ears, the entire head is a mouth.  It then proceeds to flip the cart and rips us all to pieces.
I wake up, fall asleep again.
Me and my dad are sitting in the garden, him on a hollowed out tree stump, playing the guitar (pretty sure he doesn't play guitar). This little baby boar wanders in and we start petting it. After a while the little thing's parents storm in, looking pissed, and try to charge us. Dad ushers me away, and then turns into a... deer? Yeah, using his new agility to dance circles around the angry boars, before jumping into the tree stump.  Since they can't get him out, the pigs leave.  But sure enough, they return, with a massive black bear following. The bear rips the stump outta the ground and eats deer-dad. 

I used to LIKE bears.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaia said:


> I think the weirdest dream i ever had was this one when i was able to kill a lot of people with my chainsaw. It was really funny experience. Every person screamed my name. Ah. It was beatiful >u<


(0.o) I'm glad you're in Poland. A *long* way from where I live.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Ok so i kinda had an awesome/wierd dream last night. Before going to bed i watched Jackass 3 which i think influenced part of it. I met a girl through a website and when i met her at her place she ate nothing but shit which she cooked and kept everywhere. Promptly leaving and vomiting i think the landscape was a tall steampunky kinda city. Cant remember what happened next but i ended up a werewolf with a pink female werewolf fighting carnage and venom on a steam boat going down rapids.
> Shit was wierd.



Shit = weird. She ate shit = She ate weird. Logic narrative shutdown of dream commencing... Replaces with other dream to stabilize.



AlexxxLupo said:


> When I was younger I used to have a recurring dream that I was lying (fully clothed) in the bathtub (no water), looking up, and a human skeleton was dancing over me, kinda like if it was a puppet controlled by strings. I'd eventually scream, and the dream would end.
> 
> I keep having dreams these days, where I'm singing songs amazingly well, beautifully, which I can only destroy in real life. Last night it was _You Can't Save Me_ - Richie Kotzen. Man, it sounded amazing, and I felt good to hit the high notes. But It was kind of disappointing to wake up and remember that I can't sing that one.
> 
> These kinds of dreams can be a problem for me since I have a tendency to talk in my sleep, so I've been known to sing in my sleep before (and not well). I think the last time I spoke in my sleep I was claiming that I wanted to be involved in a fat orgy.



Have you ever had a hybrid of the two dreams? You know, where instead of screaming you begin to yell the lyrics "Don't stop me now. AOOAOW!"



Tyranny said:


> I have an infatuation with artificial limbs, there the only thing EVER to turn me on, and ever since 2009 I've began liking the idea of amputation more and more, don't worry I'm not gonna do anything. And yes I'm well aware of the consequences.



*Strokes, big bushy beard and cleans round glasses* Now tell me; what part of amputation are you "aroused" about, Tyranny?


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

Lagalamel said:


> Me and four friends, we head to this concert. I don't recall who's concert it was, but it went well nonetheless.  On the way out we find a golf cart and immediately ride it home. Halfway there, we pass through a park, but just as we pass a set of hedges, a dog-sized bear steps out. No eyes, nose or ears, the entire head is a mouth.  It then proceeds to flip the cart and rips us all to pieces.
> I wake up, fall asleep again.
> Me and my dad are sitting in the garden, him on a hollowed out tree stump, playing the guitar (pretty sure he doesn't play guitar). This little baby boar wanders in and we start petting it. After a while the little thing's parents storm in, looking pissed, and try to charge us. Dad ushers me away, and then turns into a... deer? Yeah, using his new agility to dance circles around the angry boars, before jumping into the tree stump.  Since they can't get him out, the pigs leave.  But sure enough, they return, with a massive black bear following. The bear rips the stump outta the ground and eats deer-dad.
> 
> I used to LIKE bears.



I hope you don't have any pets. :3



Fawna said:


> I used to have a recurring dream as a child of running away from an erupting volcano, but all my family turned into spiders, so I had to run away from them and lava. It was so fucking weird and I dreamed about it probably a hundred times over the course of 2-3 years.



Again with the Spiders. They're starting to take over the thread. (OK, I exaggerate. But it's a little weird that it's a common theme in people's dreams.)



Tyranny said:


> One dream I had where I was some sort of mech with free will, I looked up and saw a plane through these trees, I forget if there were crosshairs or a HUD or whatever but somehow it seemed so real to me I didn't want to shoot the plane down, if I knew it was just a dream I would of went for it. Another dream was where everyone was fearing the apocalypse due to this thing hovering in the air with people calling it the ''sun bomb'', in that same dream I had to sneak under this wooden platform where these japanese people were armed with shotguns and dressed up in blue jeans and vests. Another crazy dream is where stephen hawking had a son that I met and we both were picking up and collecting these pink crystal meteorites. Then there's the dream I was little birdy from metroid and someone put me in a car and then I took a shit in said car. If only I could lucid dream of sergals now and actually remember them, damnit.



The less I know about that metroid car and you as a birdy, the better.



Rain-Wizard said:


> I had a dream I was one of the last few survivors of an unknown disaster. The details are hazy, but I remember hiding behind a chair for some reason and waking up terrified.



Awesome! You must have felt really scared. When people jump out of planes for the thrill of falling, they wish that they had the dreams you stir up.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Hookey, just sayin' because you have done that twice on this page: There is an edit button. There is no need to double post if there is no need to bump the thread.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

Fawna said:


> I used to have a recurring dream as a child of running away from an erupting volcano, but all my family turned into spiders, so I had to run away from them and lava.  It was so fucking weird and I dreamed about it probably a hundred times over the course of 2-3 years.



Again with the Spiders. They're starting to take over the thread. (OK, I exaggerate. But it's a little weird that it's a common theme in people's dreams.)



Tyranny said:


> One dream I had where I was some sort of mech with free will, I looked up and saw a plane through these trees, I forget if there were crosshairs or a HUD or whatever but somehow it seemed so real to me I didn't want to shoot the plane down, if I knew it was just a dream I would of went for it. Another dream was where everyone was fearing the apocalypse due to this thing hovering in the air with people calling it the ''sun bomb'', in that same dream I had to sneak under this wooden platform where these japanese people were armed with shotguns and dressed up in blue jeans and vests. Another crazy dream is where stephen hawking had a son that I met and we both were picking up and collecting these pink crystal meteorites. Then there's the dream I was little birdy from metroid and someone put me in a car and then I took a shit in said car. If only I could lucid dream of sergals now and actually remember them, damnit.



The less I know about that metroid car and you as a birdy, the better.



Rain-Wizard said:


> I had a dream I was one of the last few survivors of an unknown disaster. The details are hazy, but I remember hiding behind a chair for some reason and waking up terrified.



Awesome! You must have felt really scared. When people jump out of planes for the thrill of falling, they wish that they had the dreams you stir up.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Hey Hookey, just sayin' because you have done that twice on this page: There is an edit button. There is no need to double post if there is no need to bump the thread.



Sorry, I don't know what you want me to do. I'm a bit of a forum noob. (how do I delete a post?)


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 25, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you want me to do. I'm a bit of a forum noob. (how do I delete a post?)



You can't delete posts. Mods can do that.
What I meant is that instead of adding a new post you should hit the "Edit Post" button instead and modify your existing post.
Just don't make multiple posts in a row in the same thread...


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You can't delete posts. Mods can do that.
> What I meant is that instead of adding a new post you should hit the "Edit Post" button instead and modify your existing post.
> Just don't make multiple posts in a row in the same thread...



Right. Thanks for telling me. I'll try to do that from now on.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 26, 2013)

Every building was made out of chocolate and we were all drunk ready to fly to the moon for some reason. When we got there we became so hungry from the lack of chocolate that the crew started dying and then I was walking on a ledge rail thing and started to fall.

Can I add that I was wasted the night before? Plus I read somewhere that the moment you tell someone what you dreamt the human mind fills in the gaps to make sense of it all.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 26, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Again with the Spiders. They're starting to take over the thread. (OK, I exaggerate. But it's a little weird that it's a common theme in people's dreams.)



I just did a little research into what spiders could possibly mean in dreams and no two websites said the same thing... one said it meant you were being manipulated, another that you will build a fortune, another that you feel trapped, another that you feel like there is an overbearing woman in your life.  Who knows what it actually means, but it IS strange that so many people, including myself, have often dreamed of them.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 26, 2013)

I had a dream where me and my family were at a beach at first and I was arguing with my sibling. All of the sudden, these peacocks came out of nowhere and started attacking the people on the beach (with some of the birds dropkicking the people)
Then, all of the sudden, we were in a store talking to the store clerk, but a painting that my dad had from his family got snatched on a conveyor belt and we had to chase after it through the factory that seemed attached to the store. 
The dream skipped and a bunch of men were approaching me about selling the painting, but the rest of my family was caged up and I went to talk to them about what I decided about the painting.
Somehow the dream ended with me fighting another guy in a laser sword fight in a spaceship above earth, but the gravity on the ship went off right as we started, so we were fighting in zero-g and there was epic music playing in the background.
---
I also have another weird dream, but that's more personal.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 27, 2013)

I once had a dream I was at the unveiling of a new male sex toy. The presenter was a little guy with black hair and huge muscles dressed like Duke Nukem. The toy looked like a big bow with an artificial pussy in the bottom. I was in the back of the room, mouthing the speech to myself and nodding along. Then the camera pans over to me and shows me as a much lighter, slightly shorter, clean cut version of myself (yes, I dream in movie format). Then little man jumps off the crate behind the podium, removes his pants and shows a schlong longer than he is tall (only slightly). He then starts fucking the box, explaining how it's responsible for his large size and how the box is better than the real thing. I'm still in the back, in the shadows, smiling and nodding to myself. Then little Duke claims he invented it. I get pissed, storm up to the reporters, and yell out that I invented the machine and have my assistants start dragging the guy away. I approach the machine, tell them to wait a moment, and hit a secret button on the back of the box. A red ray shoots out and shrinks the braggart's member back down to its original 3 inches. I then get up to the podium and start answering questions. That's when I woke up.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2013)

I dreamt I was being pursued with the personification of kindness with a large barrel of honey used as a hat while that teacher I had a crush on in middle school was watching while confused shortly before being chased literally by about a dozen exes. 

Was about a year ago. Wierd as fuck.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Dec 27, 2013)

I once had a dream where I helped my dad rob a liquor store. The last I remember before waking up was winding through all kinds of pitch-black side streets trying to ditch the cops.

The weird part was later that day my dad was drunk as hell and goes into this detailed plan about how he's gonna rob the bank that's right next to our apartment complex.

*cue Twilight Zone theme*


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a dream where Deadpool and Wolverine were goin' at it.

Not sure whether to be disturbed or aroused.


----------



## Jags (Dec 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I had a dream where Deadpool and Wolverine were goin' at it.
> 
> Not sure whether to be disturbed or aroused.



What the hell kind of cheese did you have to eat before bed to dream that?

You could market it as knobbing-cheese, and get rich so quick.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 29, 2013)

...I've been thinking it was 'Dead Paul' for all this time.


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 29, 2013)

Rain-Wizard said:


> What the hell kind of cheese did you have to eat before bed to dream that?
> 
> You could market it as knobbing-cheese, and get rich so quick.


She probably fell asleep while watching this. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4x7bSwQ2mt8


----------



## Aleu (Dec 29, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> She probably fell asleep while watching this. http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4x7bSwQ2mt8


Actually I'm playing that game x3
I am not at that part yet though


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 29, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Actually I'm playing that game x3
> I am not at that part yet though


Well, that explains your dream then.

I did once dream I was in a (generic) zombie apocalypse, but I can only remember bits and pieces (like a group of 5 zombies walking through my patio).


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Dec 30, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I had a dream where Deadpool and Wolverine were goin' at it.
> 
> Not sure whether to be disturbed or aroused.



Depends on who was on top.


----------



## Khaki (Dec 30, 2013)

I tend to get those dreams where you see yourself doing something in particular only to find yourself re-enacting that exact dream in a strange "deja vu" moment a few months later.


Certainly not as entertaining as dreaming about being chased by a disgruntled Queen of England for throwing a a muffin at on of her dogs,
 but it certainly provides an interesting "Twilight Zone" experience.

It seems to run in the family also, my mother once had a dream that she, my sister and I were involved in a car accident the night before I was to drive us all back home, her method of defying this prophecy was to changed the seating arrangements between her and my sister so that it didn't match her dream.

We were hurtling down the country highway at a speed of 110 kmph with "Highway to hell" conveniently playing as some form of ill fated omen, when some hooligan driving a Holden ute came rocketing past in an attempt to overtake us right at the merge point on the road, leaving no time to react and but only a few inches to spare between me and the damned fool, leaving me to continue driving on down the road, whilst he sped off and pulled off over at a nearby service station to reconsider his life.

We drove home unharmed and unfazed by the incident that had just occurred before us.

Everything went better than expected.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 30, 2013)

Khaki said:


> I tend to get those dreams where you see yourself doing something in particular only to find yourself re-enacting that exact dream in a strange "deja vu" moment a few months later.
> 
> 
> Certainly not as entertaining as dreaming about being chased by a disgruntled Queen of England for throwing a a muffin at on of her dogs,
> ...


Hah! Cool! Could you dream of buying a lottery ticket and winning. I want to see how far I can abuse this.


----------



## bigjon (Dec 30, 2013)

Hooky, unfortunately, these dreams never really work that way. And yes, I had a lottery ticket dream and yes I did buy a ticket but none of my numbers matched. 2 weeks later while I was broke, the numbers came across the radio. So yeah, you never really can predict when a deja vu dream will actually take place. I've had a few that waited a year to come true.


----------



## Khaki (Dec 31, 2013)

Hooky said:


> Hah! Cool! Could you dream of buying a lottery ticket and winning. I want to see how far I can abuse this.



I should certainly hope so, wait out a while and we will see.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 6, 2014)

For the first time in a while, I had a dream. I was making a sandwich and I wondered if there were any cocktail sausages left in the fridge. So I opened the fridge and I was surprised to find a new only-just opened box of them sitting there so I took a few of them.
.. What the hell was that pointless dream all about, brain? That's the most boring dream I can ever remember having!


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

I chewed up ritz crackers and threw the mush at people at school. Then we had a chewed up cracker war. I woke up all "dafuq?"


----------



## Shinryu-Rex (Jan 6, 2014)

I was throwing a party in my upstairs living room when I met red and blue lizard girl and a gray lamia.  I did the lizard girl then the lamia, and afterwards I noticed a slime girl. She looked queasy and I asked if she needed help.  Turned out she was pregnant and gave birth to little goo girls.  Then some douchebag stole something, not sure what, and jumped out the window. I jumped out after him and woke up.

Not the weirdest dream I've had but decent example


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Meeting the Aztec God Tezcatlipoca who nearly destroyed my sanity simply by existing? That was pretty weird.


----------



## Ramblik (Jan 6, 2014)

I dreamed about standing up from my bed, going to my wardrobe, opening it with my right hand and taking out some underpants with my left hand.
Then I woke up, standing in front of my wardrobe, right hand on the open wardrobe, in the left hand some underpants.

And I was like "wut, impossible I just dreamed that". I didnÂ´t even realize the drift from dream to being awake, it was like going from _dream mode_ to _awake mode_ without actually waking up.

If you would have entered the room there, you would have found some guy, standing in the middle of the room in his underpants, with another pair of underpants in his hands, gravely thinking about the aspect of reality and if heÂ´s currently a part of it.

Simple dream, but damn, it left me puzzled.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 6, 2014)

I finally had a dream! It involved my school taking part in a bicycle tournament across a group of beautiful islands. I went to a shed in the middle of nowhere, and my PE teacher was standing inside, among many bikes. She told me I was too short to use a bike (I'm about 5' 6 1/2" tall) and handed me a blue tricycle. I had to ride that throughout the tournament, and only began to notice people shorter than me riding mountain-bikes half-way through. So, yeah. I guess I have height issues due to being short for my age.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 6, 2014)

Ramblik said:


> I dreamed about standing up from my bed, going to my wardrobe, opening it with my right hand and taking out some underpants with my left hand.
> Then I woke up, standing in front of my wardrobe, right hand on the open wardrobe, in the left hand some underpants.
> 
> And I was like "wut, impossible I just dreamed that". I didnÂ´t even realize the drift from dream to being awake, it was like going from _dream mode_ to _awake mode_ without actually waking up.
> ...


Is it possible that you were awake the whole time but incredibly drowsy?


Shinryu-Rex said:


> I was throwing a party in my upstairs living room when I met red and blue lizard girl and a gray lamia.  I did the lizard girl then the lamia, and afterwards I noticed a slime girl. She looked queasy and I asked if she needed help.  Turned out she was pregnant and gave birth to little goo girls.  Then some douchebag stole something, not sure what, and jumped out the window. I jumped out after him and woke up.
> 
> Not the weirdest dream I've had but decent example


So, on a scale of 1-10, how would you rate your skills as a midwife, based on the dream? 


Ahzek M'kar said:


> Meeting the Aztec God Tezcatlipoca who nearly destroyed my sanity simply by existing? That was pretty weird.


I wish I could destroy people just by existing. Life would be so much easier, probably not better, but easier.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 6, 2014)

Hooky said:


> I wish I could destroy people just by existing. Life would be so much easier, probably not better, but easier.



Well, you're not a god are you? Besides, I said sanity. Dealing with a bunch of sanity-broken humans would only make your life worse.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2014)

I had a dream last night where I was in some desert city, waiting for this Wandering Child to show up whose mere presence would fix all of our problems. He was like a living totem of a deity or something. He was brought in on a large ship being dragged by large chains by a fairly sizable group of slaves, and everyone but the child himself was happy.

Throughout all of it there was this quatrain from a song that I think exists going over and over, but I can't remember what it is now. It ended with "Wandering Child" or something similar. 

In the end, the child tried to escape and I prevented it and was allowed to serve on the ship. Reality hit hard when I found out it was all bullshit and was now stuck in the act. Whole thing was a placebo. 

Fucking strange.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmmm.... weird dreams.... Well, I sometimes revisit places that I have dreamt previously in my dreams. Most of such dreams have become vague and obsure in my memories, but I can still recall one I dreamed last Friday....

 In that dream, I was visiting a huge underground cavern filled with sulfur colored lumps of flesh and a giant plant like monster with purple striped tentacles and grey beak dwelling in middle of a depression, along with my friends and a bunch of other tourists. When my friend mentioned about a fortress while discussing where to visit next, I recognized that this was the same place I dreamed quite a long time ago, where I ran through this strange cavern, an Indian fort built of red sandstones, and a rainforest with a giant granite cliff rising above it while being chased by skinless monsters. This was the moment where I realized that this was a dream and woke up.

To think of it now, it is quite funny that the place seemed to have been 'developed' between the dreams, as in Friday's dream, there was a small town with a nice hotel nearby the entrance to the cavern, and the interior of the cavern had paved roads and terraces.


----------



## Kabetchett (Jan 9, 2014)

My dreams are really weird in my opinion... they always have some pattern to them... but they're mostly dark.

I remember I was sick when I had this dream a few years ago, but it was one of the weird ones.

I  was in my mom's VW van in the woods, in the dark and there were two  racoons, a mom and one baby, in the middle of the road. I used my bass guitar as a flashlight  just to see them, but the baby went under the road and the mom started to attack me. An ancient-looking man with a white staff with an engraved eagle's head and feathers on it walked up to the road and the coon stopped attacking and walked away. He told me to come with him to this cabin of his, so I followed. When I came to the cabin, I marveled at the beauty of it and then all of a sudden, three pumas (one red, one goldenrod, and one blue) decided to attack me and bite me in the butt repeatedly until I woke up... 
There was a cat resting on my butt and kneading it with her claws and later that day I saw a wild puma and all I could say in my head was "What the hell? "


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow what a good topic.  I remember last night, I had this dream that I bought a huge mansion from some rich uncle.  haha.  anyway, i was told never to go in the west wing on the second floor, in the rooms on the right side.  that is where some guy was burned to death in a fire.  In the dream i went to the second floor of west wing anyway, and I could smell ashes and smoke.  I got freaked and ran back downstairs.  I proceded to show off the rest of the house which consisted mostly of bedrooms.  some of which where pretty unique.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 9, 2014)

Last night I had a strange but honestly quite fun dream! I can remember being in a high-up floor of a zombie-infested hotel. I was in a group with 2 others, and we were all using weapons from Team Fortress 2 to fight 'em off. Everybody else in the entire building had a gigantic minigun and were tearing through them, but I had a grenade launcher which dealed less damage than I expected and I was struggling to keep up with the progress of the group. I also remember this odd part where my mother was deleting Steam process files which made me lose control of different parts of my body. As if each Steam process kept my body parts functioning. Weirdly, this didn't feel at all frightening.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 9, 2014)

Kabetchett said:


> My dreams are really weird in my opinion... they always have some pattern to them... but they're mostly dark.
> 
> I remember I was sick when I had this dream a few years ago, but it was one of the weird ones.
> 
> ...


 At least we can see the connection with the cat and the dream. That man sounded suspiciously like Gandalf the White.



Feral Shadow said:


> Wow what a good topic.  I remember last night, I had this dream that I bought a huge mansion from some rich uncle.  haha.  anyway, i was told never to go in the west wing on the second floor, in the rooms on the right side.  that is where some guy was burned to death in a fire.  In the dream i went to the second floor of west wing anyway, and I could smell ashes and smoke.  I got freaked and ran back downstairs.  I proceded to show off the rest of the house which consisted mostly of bedrooms.  some of which where pretty unique.


Unique as in furniture on the floor, warped sized and black curtains? Sounds like an awesome dream. Wish i'd had it. 


DrDingo said:


> Last night I had a strange but honestly quite fun dream! I can remember being in a high-up floor of a zombie-infested hotel. I was in a group with 2 others, and we were all using weapons from Team Fortress 2 to fight 'em off. Everybody else in the entire building had a gigantic minigun and were tearing through them, but I had a grenade launcher which dealed less damage than I expected and I was struggling to keep up with the progress of the group. I also remember this odd part where my mother was deleting Steam process files which made me lose control of different parts of my body. As if each Steam process kept my body parts functioning. Weirdly, this didn't feel at all frightening.


 Steam Matrix Picture mode! I'll just assume that the hotel was Travelodge.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a dream lastnight that I was at a furcon in a mall. It was a fun dream, weird, but fun.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 9, 2014)

Hooky said:


> At least we can see the connection with the cat and the dream. That man sounded suspiciously like Gandalf the White.Unique as in furniture on the floor, warped sized and black curtains? Sounds like an awesome dream. Wish i'd had it.  Steam Matrix Picture mode! I'll just assume that the hotel was Travelodge.


Nah, some picturesque posh place. There was even in elevator in the loo! Now that I think about it, the layout of the floor sorta resembled that of one of my school's winding corridors.


----------



## Feral Shadow (Jan 9, 2014)

Hooky said:


> At least we can see the connection with the cat and the dream. That man sounded suspiciously like Gandalf the White.
> 
> 
> Unique as in furniture on the floor, warped sized and black curtains? Sounds like an awesome dream. Wish i'd had it.
> Steam Matrix Picture mode! I'll just assume that the hotel was Travelodge.



Well, kind of hard to explain...  like one bedroom had a pool table and pinball machine turned into beds.  its was so strange...  and that was only one room out of hundreds.  there were other rooms that had floating beds, for ppl with back problems.  dreams can be so weird yet cool.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 10, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I had a dream lastnight that I was at a furcon in a mall. It was a fun dream, weird, but fun.


 I take it you've been to a convention. They're often held in malls aren't they? Or expo centres.



Feral Shadow said:


> Well, kind of hard to explain...  like one bedroom had a pool table and pinball machine turned into beds.  its was so strange...  and that was only one room out of hundreds.  there were other rooms that had floating beds, for ppl with back problems.  dreams can be so weird yet cool.


That is definately the dreamscape.


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 10, 2014)

In one of my recent strange dreams, I was on my way to a wedding. I believe the groom was running late, and he was on a motorcycle on the way there. There was also a van full of people on the way there as well. I arrived moments before all of them, and I ran over to a side of the Church, knelt down in a tight ball and made it look like I was praying so no one would bother me. When the groom arrived, he went up to the alter, and the folks from the van came inside as well. All of a sudden, people started beating up the groom. I mean they were brutally assaulting him and some other person in the Church. Then, this large statue of Jesus Christ started moving and pointed at me, and a bright light had shone through the roof and onto me. I had no idea what was going on, so I tried to hide, then I woke up.

I had another dream a while back about politics during the civil right era. I was stuck in a Democrat meeting with a bunch of angry black people who I made feel better by lying to them as I pretended to be a liberal. I woke up before I could get to the Republican meeting. I was just waiting to get to that meeting. I even had an awesome red polyester outfit for the Republican meeting.

My dreams make no dang sense.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 10, 2014)

Hooky said:


> I take it you've been to a convention. They're often held in malls aren't they? Or expo centres.
> 
> 
> That is definately the dreamscape.


Ive been to many a con, never in a mall. Furcons are usually held at hotels, the two largest at convention centers with hotels attached. A furmeet of un-epic proportions at a mall, sure. But the dream I had was a full on furry convention in a mall.


----------



## Evriale (Jan 10, 2014)

When I was a kid, I had a scary dreams, but I always laugh at them because they were just so silly   I dreamed I was outside with my brother and saw something near our house... I yelled at my brother: "Red cows, red cows!!" and then we both ran, but I couldn't move (you probably know that dream/feeling) so I was grasping grass, trying to pull myself forward... Red cows? Really? Lol 
I also had the same dream when I was young over and over again - there was a monster and our whole family was running from it. Always same place, same scenario. I learned after a while to recognize it is a dream and wake myself up.
I really had issues with monsters chasing me and my family


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 10, 2014)

So had a wierd one last night. Started off with as a wolf in a pack as we ran across some moutains during an avalance, but it was extremely short. Next thing i know im Walter White from breaking bad (i still look like me, just bold and wearing the same kinda cloths) and i was playing pokemon. Was trying to catch two legendaries at the bottom of the sea when i accidentaly turned it off. Think i then rage quit and ranted at Jesse, then someone random guy accidentally shot an arrow in my head which somehow moved to my check and then into my tooth. From the point on the dream felt super realistic and and almost in real time. Went outside of the pub, called a taxi to the hospital which for some fucking reason was in the shape of a feathery cacodemon from Doom which was being pulled by some geisha looking woman in a sportscar. She couldnt drive for shit and kept driving over everything except roads. Ended up getting out, at this point the arrow had gone straight through my mouth and was really hurting at which point i woke up :/


----------



## Scath-mac-tire (Jan 10, 2014)

I have four dreams that I can even remember, and I would only count one as weird. The first  was me as a little kid standing on my front porch trying to get into my house. Suddenly an anthropomorphic fox appeared and started whipping me towels that cause my limbs to duplicate. While being whipped my clothes started to disappear, and then I woke up.


----------



## Kabetchett (Jan 11, 2014)

Hooky said:


> At least we can see the connection with the cat and the dream. That man sounded suspiciously like Gandalf the White.
> 
> Ehhh, he looked more like The Hermit on Tarot cards to me, but had much more raggedy clothing... and yea, sometimes there's a weird connection with every dream I have. xD


----------



## idejtauren (Jan 11, 2014)

I remember having a dream once that ended with credits.
It was really strange.


----------



## Shoiyo (Jan 11, 2014)

I once had a dream where I was sitting in a cafe in Paris, having a very long and in depth conversation with a raccoon about the fall of communism in the USSR and its social economic impact in the western world. The dream abruptly ended as a meteor crushed the Eiffel tower.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 11, 2014)

I just remembered a dream I had. It's probably a bit deteriorated in my memory because I had it like 1.5 years ago, but here we go.

I was walking on the road outside my house and I saw in the nearby forest there was something running. I walk up to it and its an anthro wolf with some tattered clothes. Then she and I had a conversation. And it wasn't some random conversation, no, I literally felt as though I was asking the questions. I felt like I was actively thinking of what to ask, and she gave me legitimate answers each time, like we were having an intelligent conversation. I'm pretty sure she was just another figment of my dream but I swear to god it felt like she was something else and not in my head.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 11, 2014)

idejtauren said:


> I remember having a dream once that ended with credits.
> It was really strange.


That actually sounds brilliant. And I can't even say why.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 18, 2014)

Cycling up to a building I never have been to, but somehow recognized.  The brick fascade was both unfamiliar and familar at the same time.  I know I was late, but I didn't know for what.

I wrote that down shortly after having the dream.  I was ~5.  At that time, I had never ridden a bicycle, nor have ever been late for anything (unless my father was driving, in which case HE was the one who was late!) and I had no recollection of any brick building that remotely matched the description of my dream.

I recognized the building when I was 12.  I was late for viola practice & I'd just cycled into the parking lot of the brick building that I'd been to for many times.

I didn't believe that I had experienced anything unusual until I found my dream journal from when I was 5 a few months later.

I still have no explanation for how that happened!


----------



## Tyranny (Jan 18, 2014)

I just had a dream that I could actually remember, and it was about sergals, the rest I don't remember but the parts that I do go like this. It was about early civilizations on earth, specificly about native americans as well as some made up group who may not have been human and I forget the name but it began with an I, anyway the main part I remember is a farmer which in the dream I was controling his speach, lucid dreaming, the farmer said that sergal's had been eating his livestock, eating rabbits and carving up cows, cramming their food in as usual. While the humans tried hunting them, I remember some villagefolk saying about the sergals ''Burn the heathens'' WTF?


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Jan 21, 2014)

I think we can all come away from this and agree on one thing: Dreams are natural acid trips.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 21, 2014)

I had a rather strange one recently that has stuck with me just from the absurdity.

The dream began in the same setting that I had fallen asleep - in bed with my boyfriend in my room at university. I remember (still in the dream) waking up slowly, in a half-asleep daze, when Peter Griffin from 'Family Guy' burst in my room (in cartoon form), and began throwing loose glitter (lavender coloured) all around my room (a lot fell on the bed) screaming "yayyy! Yayy!" as he does in the show. He was basically acting exactly like canon.

I was up now, and I was livid. I stormed out of my room, down the corridor, into the kitchen, pulled the vacuum cleaner into my room and silently got to work cleaning up the mess. Peter was screaming like a kid, like canon, because I was hoovering up the glitter. I remember scolding him like a angry mother - "I JUST made this bed, do you have ANY idea how long this will take to clean!?" before my partner's alarm thankfully woke me up, when I quickly stopped feeling angry and found the dream funny to look back on.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh boy, I had a strange dream last night. Sorta in 2 parts. But I only have time for one  of them right now.

I was in what looked like an exam hall. But I wasn't taking an exam. It seemed like some sort of ceremony where people sitting in the hall asked philosophical and moral questions and everyone in the hall had to answer them in full, provided with an A4 sheet of paper each time. 
Suddenly, the questioning paused. The person standing at the front told us that we needed our coats on for the next question, so as I went to reach for mine and was fumbling around with it, the lights went off. All around me I could hear scrambling, moving of tables and hurried movement. 
The lights came back on to reveal that my belongings (Phone, iPad, etc) had been taken, and all that remained was my 3ds XL on the floor. Even my desk had been stolen. (Actually, come to think of it, all the desks magically disappeared.)
Suddenly, the hall was full of riot police. People were running around and fighting. I eyed my friend holding my pair of headphones. He tried to deny it so I snatched them from him. Some Police came over and asked me if my friend was causing any trouble. I replied 'No, he's a good guy.'


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 22, 2014)

Taking care of a fish tank full of colorful fish.


----------



## Shaia (Feb 10, 2014)

Last night i had in my mind all of memories from my happy childhood in a dream form. That was really gross because I realised that amazing times will never come back to me ;n;


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 10, 2014)

The weirdest dream I've ever had would probably get me banned...so it shall remain a mystery.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 10, 2014)

I had a dream a few weeks ago that was pretty odd.

I dreamed that I was doing some kind of work, but someone drugged me. Then the whole rest of the dream I was going through some weird creepy drug trip, and at one point my brother's brain melted, and all kinds of other weird random things kept happening. I barely remember it now, but I do remember bits and pieces. It totally freaked me out 0.o


----------



## Inpw (Feb 10, 2014)

Blake_Foxx said:


> I had a dream a few weeks ago that was pretty odd.
> 
> I dreamed that I was doing some kind of work, but someone drugged me. Then the whole rest of the dream I was going through some weird creepy drug trip, and at one point my brother's brain melted, and all kinds of other weird random things kept happening. I barely remember it now, but I do remember bits and pieces. It totally freaked me out 0.o



This was not a dream, this was just LSD.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Blake_Foxx said:


> I had a dream a few weeks ago that was pretty odd.
> 
> I dreamed that I was doing some kind of work, but someone drugged me. Then the whole rest of the dream I was going through some weird creepy drug trip, and at one point my brother's brain melted, and all kinds of other weird random things kept happening. I barely remember it now, but I do remember bits and pieces. It totally freaked me out 0.o



free lsd win


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Haha! I wouldn't really know. I've never taken LSD before. I'm not even sure what it's like 0.o

This was just one random and weird dream I had. I wish I could remember it because there was so much more to this dream >.>


----------



## Carnau (Feb 10, 2014)

I would get banned for even posting it.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Feb 10, 2014)

Blake_Foxx said:


> Haha! I wouldn't really know. I've never taken LSD before. I'm not even sure what it's like 0.o
> 
> This was just one random and weird dream I had. I wish I could remember it because there was so much more to this dream >.>



It's like the best experience ever


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> It's like the best experience ever



I'll have to take your word for it. It's not on my list of things to do


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 10, 2014)

Most dreams i've had about sex could qualify for the weirdest I've had.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking up into the sky to see Hulk Hogan flying in a bathtub, then slipping and hitting his coccyx on the faucet. 
It's also my earliest dream.


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 10, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Looking up into the sky to see Hulk Hogan flying in a bathtub, then slipping and hitting his coccyx on the faucet.
> It's also my earliest dream.



That sounds like it would be hilarious.


----------



## Carnau (Feb 10, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Looking up into the sky to see Hulk Hogan flying in a bathtub, then slipping and hitting his coccyx on the faucet.
> It's also my earliest dream.



Gibby and I where web camming when I came across this post and I shared it with him. We are laughing hysterically. This was incredible and it made our night. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2014)

Carnau said:


> laughing historically.



PFSSSHHHH


----------



## Carnau (Feb 10, 2014)

Gibby said:


> PFSSSHHHH



fug you globby go fix your art.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 10, 2014)

Pretty NSFW, no thanks! Multiple times though.


----------



## FriendlyFurryFox (Feb 10, 2014)

In a ball room dancing in 18th century Phantom of the Opera type clothing with a sad music box playing and many people dancing, only to have all the dancers fade into nothingness and me suddenly sitting alone in an abandoned castle and the same ball room, only all the dancers having been ghosts of a time long past, and the place now dusty, decrepit and barren, but the music still plays, and I look out the window and see a surreal night sky with bright stars and lines, like the Hellfire Peninsula sky for WoW players, only to see my reflection as an old wizard and a tear running my face as it all fades and I wake up... still hearing the music for about thirty seconds and crying in real life.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 10, 2014)

Carnau said:


> Gibby and I where web camming when I came across this post and I shared it with him. We are laughing hysterically. This was incredible and it made our night. Thank you for sharing this.


Ha, you're welcome. I must've been 4 or so when I dreamt that. Other dreams from around the same time included Kotick (from the animated version of Kipling's _The White Seal_) eating jelly beans off of plants, and meeting a vixen with kits who made me feel ...really weird.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Feb 10, 2014)

I think my most recent dream involved Robert Pattingson with an upside-down anthro dog conjoined into the lower half of his body so its head would be at Pattingson's crotch. Also he's in a green dress this whole time like a Disney princess.


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had many wierd dreams including nightmares every night for a month and a half that would leave me panicked and sweaty when I woke up. I've also had one yiffy dream (that I'm going to leave out).

Since this thread is probably for entertainment I'll pick out two very bizarre stories to share with you.

1) The Subway_          The Gist: I saw some anthro critters while I sat in a train and they wished me good bye._
The dream took place before I was 10 years old (Yes, I was a smart and strange little kid).

It was a pitch black windless night with only the streetlamps of the subway station to light the ground and a small portion of the surrounding station. I was sitting in a bright polished chrome/ silver subway car looking out at the platform with it's stylish metal benches and clean grey concrete. An iron fence and shrubs may have been behind the bench. Directly outside of my window were a small anthro cat and a small anthro dog. They briefly wished me goodby because "they knew I had to go", and I said in reply that I'd do whatever it took in order to see them again (knowing that it could be a very long time indeed). I remember feeling like we had known each other for a very long time, and it literally brought a small pang of sadness to my heart as the brakes released on the subway train and it began to pull from the station. I haven't seen them again, but I would like to. Too much time has gone by for us having been close friends.


2) The Old House and the Rapist_The Gist: A creepy man tried to rape me, but he couldn't find me. 
_

In this dream I was a little boy between the ages of four and five. I was in a *roughly* Victorian styled house (1800's ish manufacture). There were sky blue walls which had white moldings where each piece of the wall met including the floor and ceiling. A spiral staircase was directly ahead and to the left of the entrance way, and it was most likely wooden. The decorations were sparse, but a fancy glass window adorned the space above the door. A soft and bright light was coming in through the window and it lit the surrounding area. I think a parlor was to the right of the entrance, and going straight ahead might have taken you deeper into the house. About half way up the stairs there was a maintenance access (or a hide space for emergencies). The door to the maintenance access was slotted and I could see fairly well through the slots. Given what I know about houses, the door could have been one of the small metal ones with vents so that the wall access can "breathe". Anyway, I was diligently hiding like a fawn in the grass as this crazy man went about looking for me. The man was in his early 40's or late thirties. His hair was shoulder length and very dark brown. It was also very wild hair, and one could assume it was composed of cowlicks. His eyes were dark (probably brown) and very intense. He kept his eyes open wide the whole time he was searching for me, and his posture was slightly bent over (like someone imitating sneaking around). He was wearing blue coveralls, and his undershirt was most likely white or light blue (it was hard to tell in the moonlight). The man was definitely Caucasian, and he looked much like Jack Black (with some obvious facial differences). I had not known Jack Black existed at the time.

As I hid the man hissed things like "Where are youuuu?", and occasionally tried to frighten a scream out of me with a murderous tone "I see ya!!". We went about this sort of deadly cat and mouse game as he went all about the house (including the base of the stairs) looking for me. Occasionally he would look directly through the screen and into my eyes. When our eyes met you could see the metaphorical monster nervously churning within him. It's a bit like looking down an intensely focused predator animal about to attack you. I could tell through a sense I've been given (in R.L. as well as in the dream) that he intended to molest and/or rape me as soon as I was found. After being in fear for some time I woke up.

It wasn't over when I woke up though, because I realized that I left my dream body in the other world that the dream consisted of. I hoped that I hid my body well enough from him in case I ever had to go back into that dream. A few days later I imagined him frustrated in a daydream of mine because my thought power had trapped him in a small space in the front entryway. He'd most likely be stuck there forever, or so I thought.

-CC


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 10, 2014)

Inception.
I have had an experience where my dream self is having a lucid dream, so my dream self can control my dream, but I can't. Very weird.
All it was is that we were in some kind of hi-rise hotel with rough yellow walls, and I just fell asleep and had a lucid dream (That I couldn't actually control). All I did in the lucid dream was fly around the same hotel room.

Yo dawg, I heard you like dreams, So I put a dream inside your dream that you can't control, but your dream self can control, but since you can't control your dream self you can't control your dream within a dream.


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 10, 2014)

Coyote Club said:


> 1) The Subway_          The Gist: I saw some anthro critters while I sat in a train and they wished me good bye._
> The dream took place before I was 10 years old (Yes, I was a smart and strange little kid).
> 
> It was a pitch black windless night with only the streetlamps of the subway station to light the ground and a small portion of the surrounding station. I was sitting in a bright polished chrome/ silver subway car looking out at the platform with it's stylish metal benches and clean grey concrete. An iron fence and shrubs may have been behind the bench. Directly outside of my window were a small anthro cat and a small anthro dog. They briefly wished me goodby because "they knew I had to go", and I said in reply that I'd do whatever it took in order to see them again (knowing that it could be a very long time indeed). I remember feeling like we had known each other for a very long time, and it literally brought a small pang of sadness to my heart as the brakes released on the subway train and it began to pull from the station. I haven't seen them again, but I would like to. Too much time has gone by for us having been close friends.-CC



That's... Really depressing. Did you know about furries when you had that dream? It would be even weirder if you didn't.
Also, are you an author or an aspiring author? You told those stories in really good detail.


----------



## Conker (Feb 10, 2014)

Had a fucked up one a few nights ago.

My friend is joining the navy, so it probably came from that. In the dream he was joining some kind of space marine corp and there were all kinds of crazy soldiers in armor with futuristic weapons about. I was visiting and apparently was underdressed or something. For some bullocks reason I was wearing a leather coat, even though I don't own one. That was somehow an issue, though I guess i don't know why. Wasn't quite normal, but no one else was dressed normally either!

Anyhow I'm talking to my friend and trying to order some kind of fruit smoothie, when someone comes over and starts yelling at him. Friend sometimes has a temper problem, and low and behold, he murders this person in rage. Hits him and the guy just dies. Friend turns to me, shrugs, and just starts killing people until some robotic guard waltzes over and just tears out a fistfull of organs. 

It was super graphic.

I also didn't get my fruit smoothie.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Feb 11, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> Inception.
> I have had an experience where my dream self is having a lucid dream, so my dream self can control my dream, but I can't. Very weird.
> All it was is that we were in some kind of hi-rise hotel with rough yellow walls, and I just fell asleep and had a lucid dream (That I couldn't actually control). All I did in the lucid dream was fly around the same hotel room.



I had the EXACT same experience once. I dreamed I was having a lucid dream. Until seeing this post, I always looked back thinking that I _did_ have control over the lucid dream, but now you say this, I realise that I did not. Thankfully though, my subconscious knew exactly what I wanted to do in a lucid dream anyway ^.^


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 11, 2014)

I love how the subconscious is different from the conscience. It opens up a lot of weird situations. Like the time I was having an active, probably lucid, conversation with an anthro wolf lady. While my dream was lucid and I was controlling my questions, I felt like I couldn't control her responses. It was as if maybe my subconscious was playing the extra character for me... Or maybe it was my subconscious I was talking to. Whatever it was, while I could not control the responses, they made sense with my questions, and she even had her ow  views separate of mine while at the same time I was finding out about her and her past.

I gotta hide my address. Stop injecting me with heroin, guys. Wait... This was like 2 years ago. Fuck how did you guys. IS THIS A CONSPIRACY? GAHHH!!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had one, that wasn't weird per se, but wasn't very logical either.

I was with people which I think were the ones who I was with last week on holliday, and we were walking on a mountain road. It was starting snowing and we were starting to get hungry, but thankfully a KFC showed up a few seconds ago. The layout of the building was weird so after a few minutes we decided to go outside and sit for a few minutes when a bus stopped and from it came down what I guess was a group, with at least 30 or 40 people, a few fursuited. They were all French and going to a furcon... But I woke up the instant I went to talk to them so I dunno how it would've played out. The weird part comes only from the fact that so many French furries would go in a French con, because guess what : there rarely are any here.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 12, 2014)

I dreamt last night Quinten Tarantino was in my backyard in a hammock, and he had a unicorn. I convinced him to let me use it, but before I could go anywhere I was teleported to a different situation and the unicorn was gone. I didn't care in the dream, but I woke up feeling pissed. I almost rode a friggin unicorn!


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 12, 2014)

I am usually dreaming that I have the telekinetic ability, and on rare occasions the ability to teleport. The scenario as to why I'm teleporting or using the ability change depending on the dream, but those are reoccurring elements.


----------



## RedDagger (Feb 12, 2014)

Walking down a high street with all the shops containing chocolate cake with giant chocolate light switches as the top layer, I look at one shop and realise all the black shirts have no pockets, but I want one with pockets (yes, you read that right.). So I walk, friend in tow, to the bottom of the high street where there's a market stall selling black shirt with pockets, but they're more expensive. So I take some pockets with the intent to sew them on the cheaper shirts, and walk back to the high street, brother in tow, holding 15 rich tea biscuits. The high street is now closed with big black gates with white lining, so I go home.

I think the dream was saying that I was hungry.


----------



## Coyote Club (Feb 12, 2014)

KAS3519 said:


> That's... Really depressing. Did you know about furries when you had that dream? It would be even weirder if you didn't.
> Also, are you an author or an aspiring author? You told those stories in really good detail.




First of all, thanks! n_n

I learned about furries in 2008, so the answer is no. I had no idea of what furries were at the time.

As far as authorship goes, I haven't thought about being an author. When I'd write stories a long time ago they didn't have the continuity that I felt they needed, so I got frustrated and drifted away from the art of storytelling.

Lastly, the story about my long lost dream world friends doesn't have to be sad. Science-wise, they were probably composed of brain chemistry and sleep rhythms. If I ever get the mix right again, we could meet again.



Conker said:


> Had a fucked up one a few nights ago.
> 
> My friend is joining the navy, so it probably came from that. In the dream he was joining some kind of space marine corp and there were all kinds of crazy soldiers in armor with futuristic weapons about. I was visiting and apparently was underdressed or something. For some bullocks reason I was wearing a leather coat, even though I don't own one. That was somehow an issue, though I guess i don't know why. Wasn't quite normal, but no one else was dressed normally either!
> 
> ...



First of all, Holy Crap. I guess I know not to piss off your buddy! :v

Anyhoo, your story impacts me especially because I know two guys from college who went into the U.S. Navy. One is serving out of Virginia on a ship, and the other went to Camp Great Lakes/ "Great Mistakes". I'd be horrified to know that either had been harmed in such a way.

Good luck to your Navy buddy.

-CC


----------



## KAS3519 (Feb 12, 2014)

Coyote Club said:


> As far as authorship goes, I haven't thought about being an author.



You haven't? It's something you should consider. I know I'd buy a book written like that.

As for you meeting again, I don't think I've never had a "part two" of a dream before... But that might just be me.


----------



## KyryK (Feb 14, 2014)

A few days ago i had a dream where Tom Hanks and the drill instructor from Full Metal Jacket were potty training Jesus, yep.


----------



## Tyranny (Apr 19, 2014)

Let's see recently I had a dream a while back where I was across the street from my house looking northward seeing a HUGE meteorite contrail, yeah doomsday again. Another where my dad took over for these cops chasing this guy in some car, like he was at a derby looking to wreck it, while I was still inside with him. Then last night one where my brother's mother in law was a nurse of some kind, and we were visiting her house which looked completely different. I was walking around and saw different things until I stumbled upon an artificial leg, then the inconsistency of my dreams kicked in and before I knew it I was wearing it, as in like my whole leg disappeared and I just couldn't help myself so I...did things...then everyone discovered what was going on and it was like they were staging an intervention...


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 19, 2014)

A couple years ago, I dreamed that I was visiting my friend's house to play a multiplayer version of Silent Hill. It was him, me, and two others screwing around with the game. Then one of them, Chad, put in a cheat code to insta-kill Pyramid Head. However, he actually summoned her out of the game and she then sliced him in half with a massive axe. Next she turned to us, lifted the pyramid from her head...
...and revealed herself to actually be Michael Jackson. _He_ apologized for killing Chad and, using special magic, started an impromptu Thriller music video starring me and my two still-living friends.

It was so f*cking demented... yet so fun, too.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 19, 2014)

TheKingOfTheCats said:


> A few days ago i had a dream where Tom Hanks and the drill instructor from Full Metal Jacket were potty training Jesus, yep.



Anyone know a good ass guy? I seem to have laughed mine off.

I had another one of those really cool dreams that I wish I remembered every detail of so I could pretend to myself that I would make it into a book someday. I was hardly in it, I was mostly watching another story unfold. Two random guys were following Draco Malfoy from Harry Potter around his home town, because it was important for them to know what he was up to for some reason, so they could complete some huge, evil heist.

They found out that Draco went in and out of another... 'reality', and this reality was a really good place to go fishing. The 2 guys overheard him planning to go fishing there, so they planned to enter the reality as training fishermen.

And they randomly found an open, glowing sparkly gateway to this reality at the end of a high street or somewhere, and they just managed to get in before Draco came to the same place. They were hiding all fearful that he was gonna come in and find them (I can't remember why, but it was really important that they weren't found by him), but Draco saw the gateway and didn't go in. Having travelled back and forth from the two realities for ages, he knew that the 'overlords' of the other reality only opened up the gates so easily if they were plotting something, so he went somewhere else to do his usual thing to travel into the reality himself.

The other reality (which I as some sort of spectator, had followed the 2 guys into), was so gorgeous. There was like a huge office building on the edge of a marina of some kind with a couple of boats, and a HUGE lake with the sun coming through woodland leaves all the colours of the rainbow.

Then the plot of the dream changed, and suddenly my best friend was there, and we were trying to find a bathroom, and I think we weren't authorised to be in that reality, so we had to make sure that none of the overlords working in that office building saw us.

It got creepy on the way back to our own reality though. The way back was by staggering up a huge hill, and there were other people my age walking up, too. But it was kinda scary because cars/vans/people carriers would come bombing it down the road we were walking on as though they were trying to escape something, but then just down from where we were, they'd do a U-turn as fast as they could, and bomb it back up the hill. This kept happening and it was pretty obvious that if you didn't get wiped out by one of these car on your way back up the hill to your own reality, you were EXTREMELY lucky.

And these other kids walking up the road ushered me over, and invited me to sit on the wall, like they were. They said that we'd wait until the cars became less frequent or something, and they'd show me a safer way to get up the hill. But it turned out that these kids were actually demons, and when you sat with them for a certain length of time, they possessed you. And it turned out that the whole cars thing was their idea to get people to come over so they could possess them.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 19, 2014)

Last night I had a dream that my friend saved me from this angry mob. I didn't know why they were after me, but my friend fought his way through the mob and took me off somewhere we could hide. We were both crouched down behind an old abandoned building and he asks me if I'm okay. I started feeling dizzy and I fell on him. Then I mutter, "You smell different..." and started pinning him down. Then I bit him and he jumps back. I look up and he starts turning into some strange beast in front of me. I reach out to him but I realize that my hands were actually claws. Then we hear people and lights heading towards us and the dream cuts off from there. The whole feeling of the dream felt...uncomfortable. 

I did wake up with a horrible headache too, though I'm not sure if it had anything to do with the dream.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 19, 2014)

Weirdest dream? Watching a fox man give a man a blowjob in the back of a flatbed train car speeding through a field.


----------



## Ayattar (Apr 19, 2014)

My ex-girlfriend banging a cabbage with a strap-on

Plox, hulp!


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

It was the night before i was in a play of Alice in wonderland in which i was playing the wight rabbit. I dreamed that the audience where all looking away from the stage at a tesla coil and no matter what I did they wold not look away.

I also have recurring dream... but its not weird just really creepy and I have it about 2 times a week.


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 27, 2014)

I dreamed I had a shit ton of money and I bought the new PS3 (they were just released) and I bought everything I wanted. And then I woke up feeling disappointed and sad when I seen my old PS2  sitting by the TV as if it was laughing at me. Trololo no PS3 for you!


Had another recently dream where I was fighting to save the world from this evil dominatrix goddess that wanted to make all the men breeding cattle, only used for hard labor and reproduction. I don't remember the ending but I'm pretty sure I won since I'm not doing hard manual labor in a field for some dominatrix goddess yet. Thinking now, it woulda been kinda funny if I beat her with sex or a dildo to the face. lol


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 27, 2014)

I've got a few good ones that I have done lucid. But they're not as interesting as really weird shit never happens.

I had a series of recurring bizarre nightmares when I was a kid that always involved death. All involved getting grabbed by something malicious. A good one involved a peeling brown corpse that would wait under the house until I passed, at which point it would grab my legs and pull me under with it. Another involved me walking around the yard, spotting an alligator, then being completely unable to move as this fatassed thing waddled towards me for about 5 minutes to rip me in half. Also had a few involving this scary fucker. I miss nightmares, I don't have them anymore and they're always exciting.

Got a few furfaggy ones too. I had one where I was kidnapped by Sanic and friends, which was really obnoxious, and got a stereotypical alien abduction scenario. Another involving me having a loud and offensive argument with Renamon. I had a great one that involved me smoking backstage with David Bowie, Gary Numan and Trent Reznor who was a sergal for some reason. Ended with all four of us renting dire wolves and riding them to a diner to buy pancakes at midnight.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 27, 2014)

A couple of years back I dreamed that I was put on the front of a Human Centipede (I have a lot of these sorts of dreams).

We all managed to escape the house where we were being held captive, and when we found other people and started begging for help, we won 1st prize at a Halloween party.


----------



## Sylver (Apr 27, 2014)

I've had a tonne of messed up dreams, unfortunately I can't remember any of the nicer ones so I'll just post a normal dream; this one isn't messed up, but it's the most vivid one I remember.

I remember running through fields of grass, not being able to see above the grass or more than a meter in front of me, I was a wolf. I remember running at full speed and then suddenly finding myself on a dirt road in between two grass fields, I heard someone shouting from a distance and he had a gun. I remember feeling frightened and trying to run away, but I was being slowed down and somehow dragged towards the gun-wielding man by an invisible force. I was shot once (just the feeling, no pain) before running away and jumping off a bridge into the water below, I then woke up.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, had a recent dream which made little sense. I'll share it with you guys.
So, I was on a big passenger boat. Don't know why. All I remember was that tourists were on it and using the wifi.
Next thing I know, I'm suddenly in a cafe with my grandfather (I reckon I teleported there but I have no clue), who was also on the boat with me beforehand. I somehow knew that what we were both doing on this boat was very official, important business.

Now, the town that I live in is right in the middle of England so there are no boat ports anywhere near where I live. Except my dream screwed with me and made me think that I must get to the docks which were three miles away. Miraculously, a group of tourists were still sitting in the cafe, using the boat's wifi on their laptops (from over three miles away!).

Then I remember climbing over rocks that were so dangerous they nearly killed me in order to reach the beach.

And that's all I recall. Pretty kooky, huh?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2014)

I am a lucid dreamer, so I tend to have bizarre dreams by choice. Stuff that is physically impossible or paradoxes are my favorite, 

Such as islands flying in the sky with night sky below it, and clouds and day above it switching with time. Clouds of purple, pink sky. and stuff...

But besides that my bizarre and weird dreams violate the forum rules.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 28, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> I am a lucid dreamer, so I tend to have bizarre dreams by choice. Stuff that is physically impossible or paradoxes are my favorite,
> 
> Such as islands flying in the sky with night sky below it, and clouds and day above it switching with time. Clouds of purple, pink sky. and stuff...
> 
> But besides that my bizarre and weird dreams violate the forum rules.



It sounds like it would be cool to be a lucid dreamer, but not all the time. That's just how I feel. Because what I look forward to, in my dreams, is escaping the constraints that my conscious imagination has. I like to be surprised and see something I'd never have thought of while conscious.

I also dreamed recently some kind of Simpsons-themed dream. I was a fly on the wall again, and Marge and This Guy (http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Jay_Sherman), who I didn't know the name of when I had the dream, were going up to the very top of some huge ass apartment building to get busy (he was carrying her all the way up all the stairs).

And when they got to the top, the dude called his mum on his phone and asked where he was supposed to put his penis.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2014)

AlexxxLupo said:


> It sounds like it would be cool to be a lucid dreamer, but not all the time. That's just how I feel. Because what I look forward to, in my dreams, is escaping the constraints that my conscious imagination has. I like to be surprised and see something I'd never have thought of while conscious.


 I have tried building what I see in my dreams too, Minecraft shit lol But yeah world building is boss.



> I also dreamed recently some kind of Simpsons-themed dream. I was a fly on the wall again, and Marge and This Guy (http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Jay_Sherman), who I didn't know the name of when I had the dream, were going up to the very top of some huge ass apartment building to get busy (he was carrying her all the way up all the stairs).
> 
> And when they got to the top, the dude called his mum on his phone and asked where he was supposed to put his penis.


Well that's new xD


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

All my dreams are depressing.  Not because I'm depressed, but because I play videogames often enough that "dying" is a key part to most of my dreams in one way or another.  

One of the weirdest dreams I've ever had involved travelling dimensions through these portal things with this old lady.  I ended up abandoning the old lady on some asteroid when a portal took me to space... the rest is equally weird X_X


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 28, 2014)

I used ti get dreams a lot, now I hardly dream and have had only one dream which I could describe as lucid. I wish I knew of a way to guarantee a dream, especially make them lucid. I miss dreams. If I had a lucid dream I could probably revisit old dreams by controlling my surroundings. I'd love to chat with Maggi again. She's real nice.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Apr 28, 2014)

I had a dream once where I was making tacos with the Winchester brothers  from Supernatural. No ghosts, no demons, nothing scary or weird, just  fajita night with Sam and Dean. We were in the kitchen of the basement  apartment my friend lived in a few years ago. Sam kept saying he was  worried someone would get mad we were using their kitchen, and I told  him it was just my friend's house who had already said it was okay and  would have some when he got back. 

Also, what's weird is that  there's a couple of places that don't exist at all in real life, that I  see all the time in dreams. Like, they have absolutely not one single  thing in common with anywhere I've been ever while awake. But I see them  in dreams a lot for years, and every time I'm there, I remember-in  dream the other times I'd been in these places and what it might be this  time. The location of the places changes, like the last time I saw one  of them, it was down the street from my parents' house, but it usually  isn't in a place I know. There's that school, and in the dream it's  always a school I'm going to or attended, a high school I think but not  my real one, and something. Sometimes nothing weird happens there, but  that last time made up for it all, shit that was a scary-ass dream.  There's also this sort of motel thing, two stories tall and kind of  plaza-shaped with a red roof and dirty white walls. It's got a sort of  basement/sub-basement sort of thing underneath. I've been in dreams  where I'm staying in the sub-basement place, but never been in any of  the rooms. It's always somewhere out of the way, and I'm only there in  dreams set ofter some kind of disaster (I have a lot of these: zombies,  man-made and natural disasters, end times or Silent Hill-y stuff,  general societal collapse, any kind will do), so the motel is never  actually open, I (or we if there are other people in my dream) are just  using it/searching it/hiding in it, etc. There's also this sort of open  park space. It's always evening or night. The grass is kind of long, and  it's just a huge empty field I can't see the edges of, and there's a  gravel road/path through it, with street lamps over it, so there's  circles of light on a dark road at even intervals. Sometimes when I'm  here, something's after me and I'm trying to escape but keep going  slower and slower. Sometimes when I'm here, I can fly, but it's more  like I can jump REALLY high. But since heights are one of my top fears,  it's all fear and panic and looking _down_ at the _tops_  of lightposts (NOPE) and I can't control it. Sometimes if I walk far  enough through the park, I see a redbrick outbuilding, like a bathroom  or change room or something. I've never been inside.

Dreams are weird. Fukken love dreams.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 29, 2014)

My dreams are pretty weird. Last night a Homestuck fan got me to read the series and then he tried to get me to have troll sex with him. I don't even read the series. D:


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 29, 2014)

Weirdest? This reoccurring dream I would have every night as a kid where my older brother and I are playing in the woods by our house. There is a creek that runs through them and the road is a bridge. You can get to the road via steps and in this dream we were playing on those steps when all of a sudden everything turns into this abstract jungle or rain-forest. Tigers, lions, etc. and all sorts of other non domestic felines could be seen running about. A jaguar paw reached out from under a bush and rather roughly grabbed his foot. It did the same do me but was gentle. I had that same dream for years.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm...have to say it was when I dreamt I was in a Marmite eating contest.  The winner got a bouncy castle as a prize xD


----------

